# The Machrie, Machrahanish and Machrahanish Dunes Early Autumn 2020



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 20, 2019)

Right all, I said after this years Sunningdale trip I would have a year off and this is what I go and do as all I had is where are we going next......

Next year’s big trip, and yes, yet again I have gone for a mega trip I have always wanted to do these courses and I thought as a group trip it would be amazing and after bumping into D J Russell the other week at a golf event he sold the place to me big time 

Travel Wednesday night or very very early Thursday morning but I am sure this may get changed as we go along and finalise travel plans.

*Day 1 Thursday 1st October 2020*

Early morning Ferry to the beautiful island of Islay (ferry times TBC when Calmac release Summer 2020)

Thursday 1st October 18 holes PM at the recently reopened The Machrie golf club *(Top 100 UK No. 56)*

https://www.campbellgrayhotels.com/machrie-islay-scotland/

Evening plans are dinner at the Hotel and a few drinks.

We will be staying the night at The superb Machrie hotel and we have a dinner bed and breakfast package in twin room or doubles.

Single supplements are available but it’s not going to be cheap sorry to say (prices later in the thread)

*Day 2 Friday 2nd October 2020*

2nd round 18 holes at The Machrie golf club​Check out the pictures on the this thread! https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/islay-open-2019.101487/​


Then it’s ferry back to the mainland to travel down to Machrahanish to stay at a hotel at Machrahanish Dunes village for 2 nights dinner bed and breakfast again twin rooms or double rooms and yes single supplements are available at a cost.

We will be staying at the same accommodation for 2 nights so plenty of time to enjoy the hotel and village.

*Day 3 Saturday 3rd October 2020*

AM 18 holes at Machrahanish dunes golf club *(Top 100 UK No. 75)*

http://machrihanishdunes.com/

After Machrahanish Dunes there is a possibility but not included in the price to have another round at Machrahanish Dunes or go and play Dunaverty golf club, I have head good things about that course as well and JackoG has mentioned it a few times recently as a hidden gem.

Dunaverty green fee is only £32, but I’m sure that we can get that down to 20-odd pounds if we get a good few. Even off the whites its only 4,800 yards so don’t think it will be too taxing. Its also only 20 minutes away from Machrahanish , so easy to get to. It’s the only other “rated” course in the area, so a chance to “do” all the courses in this area and it would be lovely to get them all in whilst we are in the area.

*Day 4 Sunday 4th October 2020*

To end a wonderful trip we have 18 holes at The Machrahanish golf club (AM tee times)  *(Top 100 UK No. 42)*

https://www.machgolf.com/course-gallery/


All courses are very highly rated and all have come up with a fantastic deal for us.

So the price.......


Price if you was to book it on your own trip for *3 nights dinner bed and breakfast and 4 quality rounds of golf* would be £555. (yes its cheaper to do open comps but this includes the hotels with dinner bed and breakfast at each course)
*
The amazing price that I have negotiated for the group is £397.50 per person 

Now for the Aberdeen trip a few years ago the golf was more than this for 4 rounds let alone the 3 nights hotel with dinner bed and breakfast so you can see what a deal this is.*

*Single supplements are £167.50 per person for the trip again it’s not cheap but these hotels don’t have to many rooms so they want us to share ideally.*

*If you want to bring a non-golfer then the costs for 3 nights hotel dinner bed and breakfast will be £237.50 per person. I am sorry it’s not cheaper but I have got them to discount the golf so much we can’t go any lower on the accommodation costs*

Please note Ferry costs are not included but I will include them in the travel costs.

Travel plans are currently in hand and I will see who is going then come up with options. I am looking at minibus options or if we get enough I may even for the 1st time put a coach on with collection points from Woodhall Spa, Manchester area?

 For the travel costs we will split that equally if you are travelling with us, please do feel free to arrange your own travel plans but if we all share we can keep travel costs down to a minimum.

For those that are coming from the really deep south that want to join us you can either train it or fly to Glasgow or train and we may pick you up en route, or if there is enough demand we could possibly could do a separate mini-bus for you all if the demand is there but lets see what the numbers are before we commit to anything.

Again if you want to travel on your own we can meet at Kennacraig ferry terminal and you may not need to take your car on the ferry to Islay if we have room in the minibus or coach.

So, who wants to join us on this amazing trip?​
Thanks

Glyn​


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2019)

If someone is thinking of bringing the missus or mister, may consider getting a big FO cottage for another 4-5 nights and make a week/8 days in total of it in Bonny Scotland.


----------



## IanM (Dec 20, 2019)

More flipping rubbish goat tracks, sort yerself man!

Clearly got some logistical research to do, but if you are looking for an indication of interest..........But provisionally, too bloody right, yes indeed.   Might even bring the missus!


----------



## JamesR (Dec 20, 2019)

I can't wait for this trip - it will be warm and sunny, won't it?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 20, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I can't wait for this trip - it will be warm and sunny, won't it?
		
Click to expand...

Guaranteed 😉


----------



## Backache (Dec 20, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I can't wait for this trip - it will be warm and sunny, won't it?
		
Click to expand...

West of Scotland October Hmmm.

Good value for some lovely courses though. Morning ferry from Kennacraig will probably involve staying somewhere locally or a very early start. It's a long drive from Glasgow.


----------



## IanM (Dec 20, 2019)

Just mentioned this to Mrs IanM... she really fancies this as we've always wanted to visit there....talking about going up the week before and all sorts!


----------



## casuk (Dec 20, 2019)

Interesting, I'll be keeping an eye on this


----------



## chellie (Dec 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			If someone is thinking of bringing the missus or mister, may consider getting a big FO cottage for another 4-5 nights and make a week/8 days in total of it in Bonny Scotland.

Click to expand...

That sounds like a good plan Pete


----------



## chellie (Dec 20, 2019)

IanM said:



			Just mentioned this to Mrs IanM... she really fancies this as we've always wanted to visit there....talking about going up the week before and all sorts!
		
Click to expand...

Woulld be good if you both can make it Ian.


----------



## IanM (Dec 20, 2019)

Donna has already asked if the women who were at Turnberry are going!   I've started to look at where we might stay and play on the way up... it's a veeeeery long way from Chepstow!! 

I've just seen where Machrahanish is!!  Might as well be another island, can you get a boat to Stanraer from there?   Crikey, will need help with the planning from those over the Border!! 

...and the distilleries??  Oh my, the distilleries!  Heaven!


----------



## IanG (Dec 20, 2019)

Sadly I'll be in the States at that time next year, but having played all the courses and been in the great hotels Glynn has lined up I can only encourage you to jump all over this. It will be a great trip at a ridiculous price. Now where is that envy emotion when you need it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2019)

Great effort Glyn, thank you.  I'll be booking the leave on Monday.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 20, 2019)

Am gonna keep a keen eye how many southerners are keen before a final decision. 

Am struggling to convince myspelf. Its not worth another trip north....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2019)

chellie said:



			That sounds like a good plan Pete
		
Click to expand...

Original thoughts are either go up the Saturday (or Sunday) before and so extend it to a 7 or 8 night break, can get some really great cottages if you get a few together. 

Could stay somewhere, a bit out the way (but nice) like Portpatrick near stranraer to break the journey up, but more likely on Islay or Jura (which share a ferry), or somewhere like Lochgilphead etc on the mainland. We would fancy somewhere coastal, as love some nice walks. 

If we did get a few more interested there are some real plush pads that can work out at only £500 a couple for 4-5 nights that are boss.

A few glashes of sherry and Malibu in the night, play strip scrabble, Norwegian karaoke and Findus crispy pancakes, will be a laugh. 

Any others interested? Here's a few tasters, but many more ate different standards and price ranges.

https://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/clachan/146055 

https://www.scottish-country-cottag...nt=0&nights=4&range=3&pets=0&start=27-09-2020 

https://www.scottish-country-cottag...ange=3&pets=0&start=27-09-2020&partyprofile=1


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Great effort Glyn, thank you.  I'll be booking the leave on Monday. 

Click to expand...

Good stuff 👍


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Am gonna keep a keen eye how many southerners are keen before a final decision.

Am struggling to convince myspelf. Its not worth another trip north....
		
Click to expand...

You need to come along. 

Can’t see us doing another trip that way any time soon after. 

We still have Suffolk, Norfolk, Dorset Devon and Cornwall South Wales and to conquer after this one


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 20, 2019)

casuk said:



			Interesting, I'll be keeping an eye on this
		
Click to expand...

Don’t keep any eye out Chris  Come and join us. 

We could pick you up en route through Glasgow


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2019)

Great trip, once in a generation trip, especially at these rates.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Am gonna keep a keen eye how many southerners are keen before a final decision.

Am struggling to convince myspelf. Its not worth another trip north....
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not many 😂😂


----------



## chellie (Dec 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Great trip, once in a generation trip, especially at these rates.
		
Click to expand...

This. It was a no-brainer for us to say yes.


----------



## Crow (Dec 20, 2019)

Interested.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm in, sorry guys


----------



## 2blue (Dec 21, 2019)

Great trip to exceptional courses at a great price to one of the most inaccessible & remarkable parts of the UK. So many aspects of it will be etched on one's memory for a long, long time...  mine presently does not need refreshing. Been there, done it!! 🤓🤓⛳🏌️‍♂️


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 21, 2019)

Is there is an Islay only option? If so then I am interested in another trip to the Machrie.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 21, 2019)

2blue said:



			Great trip to exceptional courses at a great price to one of the most inaccessible & remarkable parts of the UK. So many aspects of it will be etched on one's memory for a long, long time...  mine presently does not need refreshing. Been there, done it!! 🤓🤓⛳🏌️‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That’s what made me start thinking about it from your trip last year.



Jacko_G said:



			Is there is an Islay only option? If so then I am interested in another trip to the Machrie.
		
Click to expand...

Unsure at the minute, The Machrie only have limited accommodation so I will have to see what numbers we get. They only had 6 twin rooms in the hotel till I asked about this and they are putting more on for me. 

Priority will have to go to those doing the whole trip.

I am sure we will have a space for The Machrie only and I will let you know a price for this as soon as a space is available 👍


----------



## Cake (Dec 21, 2019)

Glyn,

I’d say I am a tentative (but hopeful) yes for this... will open negotiations at home.

I’d be coming from Reading so I reckon by far the easiest logistics for me would be to fly to Glasgow from Heathrow, so put me on any prospective list for a pick-up/mini-bus from Glasgow airport, should there be enough of us to warrant it (and travel timings line up ok).

Thanks for organising (again)

Laurie


----------



## Twire (Dec 21, 2019)

Very interested, I'll run it past the misses over Christmas. We're due another Scottish trip, we have done the Castle Stuart, Royal Dornoch package to death now, and she did suggest somewhere else for next year. This could fit the bill nicely.

If we can make it  we'll probably fly up to Glasgow , so would be up for the minibus pick up.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2019)

any of you flying into Glasgow, there is a Logan air flight to Islay daily


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			any of you flying into Glasgow, there is a Logan air flight to Islay daily
		
Click to expand...

But will they take golf clubs?


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But will they take golf clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Flown previously from Glasgow.


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But will they take golf clubs?
		
Click to expand...

golf clubs are fine just not sure they’ll take you


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2019)

I so want to do this trip but I’m normally snowed under at work that time of year


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But will they take golf clubs?
		
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			golf clubs are fine just not sure they’ll take you 

Click to expand...

Chortle 😎


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But will they take golf clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Only if they've been properly fitted   Oh ! remember to wear your Biggles flying jacket, helmet and goggles


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 21, 2019)

Any idea on the number of places available?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Any idea on the number of places available?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on twins and singles but roughly 40 places available 👍


----------



## 2blue (Dec 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			any of you flying into Glasgow, there is a Logan air flight to Islay daily
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			But will they take golf clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Well the 'Air-strip'...  would be misleading to call it an Air-port....  is right next to the golf course so perfect for access.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2019)

2blue said:



			Well the 'Air-strip'...  would be misleading to call it an Air-port....  is right next to the golf course so perfect for access.
		
Click to expand...

might not be Gatwick, but its def an Airporthttps://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...gKECQ&cshid=1576969312935990&biw=1366&bih=657


----------



## IanM (Dec 22, 2019)

Getting very excited about this already..... pretty sure going to make a two week trip out of this.... will be badgering you lot for info about where else to play on the way up and back.


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2019)

Only just saw this, I’m 100% in 👍


----------



## Backache (Dec 22, 2019)

Can I stick my name down as a probable.
Can collect from Glasgow airport as I live 20 minutes away.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi, I’d be very interested in joining this trip, sounds amazing


----------



## GG26 (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks a great trip, I'll have to get working on the other half. Just ordered her an nice Christmas pressie


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm in subject to family stuff. And getting an active handicap again.


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 23, 2019)

Would love to, just need to work out logistics from Cardiff.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2019)

I think me and my Chaffeur duffers  are definite so long as we dont have to play any golf with Cam.


----------



## Fish (Dec 23, 2019)

I haven’t looked at the logistics yet, but on a first come basis, I could pull in en route and put a lot of clubs, trolleys, suitcases etc in my van to make those travelling in smaller cars or a minibus to allow more room for passengers and be more comfortable.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I think me and my Chaffeur duffers  are definite so long as we dont have to play any golf with Cam.
		
Click to expand...

Deal! I hate looking for your ball.....


----------



## 2blue (Dec 24, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That’s what made me start thinking about it from your trip last year. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Great to see this taking off Glynn...  tough logistics for a sizable group but, 'where theres a will.....' The potential rewards are immense. 
Lives long in my memory as Machrihanish was my first GM forum meet where I teamed up with Fat Tiger - Chris, Dolly,Dobson from Hull who I only knew from forum posts. Us & a guy/twat from Kent were the only Sasernacks amid Craws 30 odd Scots. Played in Aire on the way up With Farnyman on Prestwick St Nick's, my into to the GM hosting facility....  magic.
Both accommodations are outstanding even when sharing the lounge at the Mc-Lodges with Craw, haha.
Those taking longer will give the vagaries of the Scottish weather a chance to unfold.....  I hope it works out for all of you which ever option you go for as I rate this WAY higher than the brilliant Royal Dornock, Castle Stuart ....which was a treat. If I still had my 'Grandad's s Buss' load of Josh, Wes & Barnsey Dave I'd be joining you. 
As it is I wish you good luck , good weather & good golf. The Good Fun bit is a given.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 24, 2019)

2blue said:



			Great to see this taking off Glynn...  tough logistics for a sizable group but, 'where theres a will.....' The potential rewards are immense.
Lives long in my memory as Machrihanish was my first GM forum meet where I teamed up with Fat Tiger - Chris, Dolly,Dobson from Hull who I only knew from forum posts. Us & a guy/twat from Kent were the only Sasernacks amid Craws 30 odd Scots. Played in Aire on the way up With Farnyman on Prestwick St Nick's, my into to the GM hosting facility....  magic.
Both accommodations are outstanding even when sharing the lounge at the Mc-Lodges with Craw, haha.
Those taking longer will give the vagaries of the Scottish weather a chance to unfold.....  I hope it works out for all of you which ever option you go for as I rate this WAY higher than the brilliant Royal Dornock, Castle Stuart ....which was a treat. If I still had my 'Grandad's s Buss' load of Josh, Wes & Barnsey Dave I'd be joining you.
As it is I wish you good luck , good weather & good golf. The Good Fun bit is a given.
		
Click to expand...

Dolly!!!! Some things you can't un-see! 

Dolly dropping his trousers after 36 holes to apply some GAC in the living room in front of us!

😳😳😳😳😳😫


----------



## 2blue (Dec 24, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Dolly!!!! Some things you can't un-see!

Dolly dropping his trousers after 36 holes to apply some GAC in the living room in front of us!

😳😳😳😳😳😫
		
Click to expand...

Oooooooh....  you would go & do that wouldn't you....  could have changed my Xmas could that memory, except I've tripped with him a few times since & experienced worse. And NO......  just don't ask.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 24, 2019)

Was that trip about 2013??


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2019)

2blue said:



			Great to see this taking off Glynn...  tough logistics for a sizable group but, 'where theres a will.....' The potential rewards are immense. 
Lives long in my memory as Machrihanish was my first GM forum meet where I teamed up with Fat Tiger - Chris, Dolly,Dobson from Hull who I only knew from forum posts. Us & a guy/twat from Kent were the only Sasernacks amid Craws 30 odd Scots. Played in Aire on the way up With Farnyman on Prestwick St Nick's, my into to the GM hosting facility....  magic.
Both accommodations are outstanding even when sharing the lounge at the Mc-Lodges with Craw, haha.
Those taking longer will give the vagaries of the Scottish weather a chance to unfold.....  I hope it works out for all of you which ever option you go for as I rate this WAY higher than the brilliant Royal Dornock, Castle Stuart ....which was a treat. If I still had my 'Grandad's s Buss' load of Josh, Wes & Barnsey Dave I'd be joining you. 
As it is I wish you good luck , good weather & good golf. The Good Fun bit is a given.
		
Click to expand...

Dave if you can get to Carlisle I'm sure you could jump in with me and duffers if you fancy it?

Not too sure if Davemac is coming, last time I spoke to him he couldn't commit due to family holiday etc


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2019)

I’ve looked at the ferry times, ferry costs and time it will take to get to Kennacraig, so I’ve booked a B&B in Tarbert for Wednesday night, especially with the ‘early ferry’ on Thursday morning and then playing later, makes sense to be fresh to enjoy such a great few days and golf courses.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			I’ve looked at the ferry times, ferry costs and time it will take to get to Kennacraig, so I’ve booked a B&B in Tarbert for Wednesday night, especially with the ‘early ferry’ on Thursday morning and then playing later, makes sense to be fresh to enjoy such a great few days and golf courses.
		
Click to expand...

Very sensible plan and Tarbert has some good eating and pubs.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2019)

Depending what motor I’ve got, if i drive, will be to pick people up on route. 

Not sure whether heading to Scotland or woodhall yet...


----------



## bigslice (Dec 24, 2019)

2blue said:



			Great to see this taking off Glynn...  tough logistics for a sizable group but, 'where theres a will.....' The potential rewards are immense.
Lives long in my memory as Machrihanish was my first GM forum meet where I teamed up with Fat Tiger - Chris, Dolly,Dobson from Hull who I only knew from forum posts. Us & a guy/twat from Kent were the only Sasernacks amid Craws 30 odd Scots. Played in Aire on the way up With Farnyman on Prestwick St Nick's, my into to the GM hosting facility....  magic.
Both accommodations are outstanding even when sharing the lounge at the Mc-Lodges with Craw, haha.
Those taking longer will give the vagaries of the Scottish weather a chance to unfold.....  I hope it works out for all of you which ever option you go for as I rate this WAY higher than the brilliant Royal Dornock, Castle Stuart ....which was a treat. If I still had my 'Grandad's s Buss' load of Josh, Wes & Barnsey Dave I'd be joining you.
As it is I wish you good luck , good weather & good golf. The Good Fun bit is a given.[/QUOTE
With regards to weather, if u go knowing theres a chance of crap weather and its then fine , then uve won a watch. 👍 im following thisnwith interest.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IanM (Dec 27, 2019)

Been researching.....leaning lots about west of Scotland!


----------



## 2blue (Dec 27, 2019)

IanM said:



			Been researching.....leaning lots about west of Scotland!
		
Click to expand...

Yes in deed.... considering it's so relatively near, its one of the most little know & visited parts of the British isles. IMHO the finest part of the UK.. tho couldn't live there. & Islay is the most southerly of them...... and.... I'm afraid... the most expensive.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks amazing Glyn, well done on all your hard work putting this together. I’m not sure what I want to do Golf wise in 2020. When do you need to know about this commitment?


----------



## 94tegsi (Dec 30, 2019)

Likely to be me plus one for this, give me a couple weeks to confirm. Cheers


----------



## bernix (Jan 2, 2020)

count me in Glyn unless the date clashes with the annual match between the Old Boys and the Green Jackets (date to be decided) or i need a visa to enter UK


----------



## Cake (Jan 2, 2020)

Cake said:



			Glyn,

I’d say I am a tentative (but hopeful) yes for this... will open negotiations at home.

I’d be coming from Reading so I reckon by far the easiest logistics for me would be to fly to Glasgow from Heathrow, so put me on any prospective list for a pick-up/mini-bus from Glasgow airport, should there be enough of us to warrant it (and travel timings line up ok).

Thanks for organising (again)

Laurie
		
Click to expand...

First round of negotiations have gone exceptionally well (helpfully the wife went first with ‘I am thinking of organising a city break with some girlfriends this year...’) so have started looking at logistics.

Flying up to Glasgow and then flying to Islay, is not too bad, but I’d have to fly up on the Wednesday and stay over as the Islay flight is too early to connect onto... not insurmountable in the grand scheme of things.

The bigger challenge, however, would seem to be getting back to Glasgow Airport after The Machrahanish as there are no flights from Campbeltown (the airport between Machrahanish Dunes and Machrahanish) on the Sunday.

I’m sure that something will come together (Where there’s a will and all that), but if anyone else is considering using Glasgow Airport then a coordinated minibus might be the way forward.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2020)

Cake said:



			First round of negotiations have gone exceptionally well (helpfully the wife went first with ‘I am thinking of organising a city break with some girlfriends this year...’) so have started looking at logistics.

Flying up to Glasgow and then flying to Islay, is not too bad, but I’d have to fly up on the Wednesday and stay over as the Islay flight is too early to connect onto... not insurmountable in the grand scheme of things.

The bigger challenge, however, would seem to be getting back to Glasgow Airport after The Machrahanish as there are no flights from Campbeltown (the airport between Machrahanish Dunes and Machrahanish) on the Sunday.

I’m sure that something will come together (Where there’s a will and all that), but if anyone else is considering using Glasgow Airport then a coordinated minibus might be the way forward.
		
Click to expand...

easy sol stay till monday, still a long drive back to Glasgow airport from Mach


----------



## IanM (Jan 3, 2020)

Looking at costs and timings, looks like we'll be doing it all by car (and ferry).  Donna pulled a face when the words "mini bus from Glasgow" were uttered!   Renting a car became and expensive option as we are probably going to make this a 10 (or more)  day trip.


----------



## Badger (Jan 8, 2020)

only just seen this so need to get head around dates/logistics etc but if any of the usual south east crowd fancy an additional day or two before or after at Shiskine, we can easily ferry hop over to Islay from Arran to meet up with the others


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2020)

Badger said:



			only just seen this so need to get head around dates/logistics etc but if any of the usual south east crowd fancy an additional day or two before or after at Shiskine, we can easily ferry hop over to Islay from Arran to meet up with the others
		
Click to expand...

Will the Lochranza to clonaig be running in October?


----------



## Badger (Jan 8, 2020)

it is indeed, weather permitting !.  summer timetable online, runs up to 18th oct


----------



## 2blue (Jan 8, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Will the Lochranza to clonaig be running in October?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I thought 


Badger said:



			it is indeed, weather permitting !.  summer timetable online, runs up to 18th oct
		
Click to expand...

Top planning Glyn. 
Yes a round at Shiskine would be a great intro & the Arran route to The Mull & Islay, just perfect. Oh yeah, it'll take time.....  but the Western Isles can't be rushed.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 8, 2020)

Glyn
please stick me on any provisional lists for this one, looks immense.
Cheers!


----------



## chellie (Jan 11, 2020)

So who is confirmed then for this fantastic trip? I'm bored and am looking at stop off points on the way up and back thinking I should book in PI's or Travelodges


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2020)

chellie said:



			So who is confirmed then for this fantastic trip? I'm bored and am looking at stop off points on the way up and back thinking I should book in PI's or Travelodges
		
Click to expand...

Will get round to posting a list next week Anne 👍


----------



## IanM (Jan 12, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Will the Lochranza to clonaig be running in October?
		
Click to expand...

once The official green light for this has been given, I‘d appreciate some advice and clarification over options such as this...(which I haven’t googled yet to see what it means!)

would a separate thread for advice and tips be appropriate to avoid clogging the discussion of who is in and who has paid etc?

The Scots will be sick of all the questions by the end of March!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 12, 2020)

I’m in, I’m driving straight from work in Aylesbury on the Tuesday evening, aiming to get to Stoke area. 
Then driving 350 miles to Tarbert where I have booked a twin room (Struans ) Wednesday night
The ferry is at 7 am on Thursday AM, have to be there 1/2 hour before, so leave at 6 am. Ferry is booked

Return ferry is also booked on Friday late afternoon 

After we finish on Sunday afternoon drive back and aim to be south of Glasgow before stopping.

Then back home on Monday phew.

Got room for 1 body to share travel and room expenses, possible share driving , 

Who’s game 😎


----------



## chellie (Jan 12, 2020)

Just booked the same place as Fragger for the Wednesday night.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 12, 2020)

Partyyyyyyy😎


----------



## GG26 (Jan 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m in, I’m driving straight from work in Aylesbury on the Tuesday evening, aiming to get to Stoke area.
Then driving 350 miles to Tarbert where I have booked a twin room (Struans ) Wednesday night
The ferry is at 7 am on Thursday AM, have to be there 1/2 hour before, so leave at 6 am. Ferry is booked

Return ferry is also booked on Friday late afternoon

After we finish on Sunday afternoon drive back and aim to be south of Glasgow before stopping.

Then back home on Monday phew.

Got room for 1 body to share travel and room expenses, possible share driving ,

Who’s game 😎
		
Click to expand...

Phil,  if you're happy to share the journey with a fellow hacker, I'll join you.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 13, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Phil,  if you're happy to share the journey with a fellow hacker, I'll join you.
		
Click to expand...

Cool n groovy Mike.

Where are you based?


----------



## GG26 (Jan 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Cool n groovy Mike.

Where are you based?
		
Click to expand...

I’m in Leicester.


----------



## Badger (Jan 13, 2020)

dates looking ok for me,  will be arriving via Arran, can't go all the way up there without saying hello to my fellow Shiskine members


----------



## IanM (Jan 13, 2020)

I'll be asking where else we should be playing / staying between Carlisle and the ferry.  Might get on the island a few days early too..... thoughts appreciated.


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2020)

IanM said:



			I'll be asking where else we should be playing / staying between Carlisle and the ferry.  Might get on the island a few days early too..... thoughts appreciated.   

Click to expand...

Not played it Ian but have been told Carlisle GC is worth a visit.


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2020)

chellie said:



			Not played it Ian but have been told Carlisle GC is worth a visit.
		
Click to expand...

Carlisle is a lovely parkland course. Wildlife is amazing, loads of birds of prey and red squirrels. Well worth playing.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ve looked at the ferry times, ferry costs and time it will take to get to Kennacraig, so I’ve booked a B&B in Tarbert for Wednesday night, especially with the ‘early ferry’ on Thursday morning and then playing later, makes sense to be fresh to enjoy such a great few days and golf courses.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I’ve looked at the ferry times, ferry costs and time it will take to get to Kennacraig, so I’ve booked a B&B in Tarbert for Wednesday night, especially with the ‘early ferry’ on Thursday morning and then playing later, makes sense to be fresh to enjoy such a great few days and golf courses.[/QU

Tarbert has a wee 9 hole courseand if a nice day cracking views, very friendly members and an honesty box at starters hut.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2020)

Good to know, doubt I’d get there early enough though if I’m working my way up throughout the day, but if things change I’ll definitely contact them as I’d rather have a little knock nearby to where I’m stopping over than anywhere else.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 13, 2020)

The names in the thread title look like single malt Scotch whiskeys.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 13, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			The names in the thread title look like single malt Scotch whiskeys.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah....  on Islay alone you could spend a week doing a distillery a day & not visit them all......  some of the finest Whiskies Scotland has on offer.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 14, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			The names in the thread title look like single malt Scotch whiskeys.
		
Click to expand...

No 'E' in Scottish Scotch, a reasonable rule of thumb if a 'E' appears in the country of origin it's spelt Whiskey, if no 'E' ie Japan and Scotland it's spelt Whisky.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 14, 2020)

IanM said:



			I'll be asking where else we should be playing / staying between Carlisle and the ferry.  Might get on the island a few days early too..... thoughts appreciated.   

Click to expand...

Might look to get there a day or two before as Glyn seems to have overlooked a distillery tour in the agenda... 😁 I also can’t say I’m keen on a silly o’clock alarm call on the Thursday morning to make a 7 o’clock ferry.   Need to sit down and see exactly how the travel possibilities pan out.


----------



## IanM (Jan 14, 2020)

I spoke to the hotel this morning, I don't have Glyn's negotiation skills as the room rates for the hotel for a few days prior are £245-305!  I think we'll get on the island 3 days prior, might stay there for find something a wee bit cheaper... some of my favourite malts are on the Island, so got to go visit!

How long before this "goes official" Mr Concert Sec?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2020)

Will start getting more ideas on travel plans in the next week or so.

Just trying to book the Le Golf National meet at the minute and that is proving a headache with minibus, tunnel and travel plans!

I also appear to have a job that is quiet busy at the minute 

Glad there is some excitement regarding the trip as I was unsure who would be interested when the idea 1st started.

Its one that we wont be going back to in a hurry as its clearly a huge pain trying to get there  but what fabulous courses we are going too.

Quite fancy looking at the Arran route as well so will explore that next week but then I also fancy playing every good course in Scotland..............

For those wanting a hotel the night before on Islay please let me know and I will have a chat with The Machrie to see what I can do. Not promising anything but I will try and sort something.

Thanks


----------



## IanM (Jan 14, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			For those wanting a hotel the night before on Islay please let me know and I will have a chat with The Machrie to see what I can do. Not promising anything but I will try and sort something.Thanks
		
Click to expand...

As I said, I spoke to a lad at the hotel this morning.  (didn't catch his name but he was a Scouser!) Really helpful, but not doing any deals on price!  You may have more luck!


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m in, I’m driving straight from work in Aylesbury on the Tuesday evening, aiming to get to Stoke area.
Then driving 350 miles to Tarbert where I have booked a twin room (Struans ) Wednesday night
The ferry is at 7 am on Thursday AM, have to be there 1/2 hour before, so leave at 6 am. Ferry is booked

*Return ferry is also booked on Friday late afternoon *

Click to expand...

What ferry time have you booked, I don't know the tee times on Friday yet and with it being a different port to travel back from, although only 30 minutes drive, then allowing 30 minutes minimum check-in time, I'm nervous to book 15.30 in case were teeing off late morning?


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2020)

Just as a heads up in case anyone else drives a van like me, anything under 5m length is still classed and priced as a car, between 5m - 6m is a light goods vehicle but again still a car rate, 6m+ and its full on commercial and a hike in price.

I've just spoke to Calmac operations and they've stated to select car even if its a van when booking if under 6m and then state the name and model of the vehicle.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 14, 2020)

Fish said:



			What ferry time have you booked, I don't know the tee times on Friday yet and with it being a different port to travel back from, although only 30 minutes drive, then allowing 30 minutes minimum check-in time, I'm nervous to book 15.30 in case were teeing off late morning?
		
Click to expand...

Ive booked the 1800 from Port Askaig to Kennacraig on the Friday. 

Thought the earlier one was a bit tight


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2020)

Tee times are from 13.00 on the 1st day and from 09.30 on the day we depart. 

I think the later ferry will be the best option.


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Tee times are from 13.00 on the 1st day and from 09.30 on the day we depart.

I think the later ferry will be the best option.
		
Click to expand...

All booked 

Means we will be booking in at Machrahanish circa 9pm....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2020)

Well it may not be as long as Liverpool-Portsmouth-Tours-Lourdes-Madrid-Bilbao and involve bringing back "Ol' big ears", but me and the missus are considering the following:-

Friday night - drive to Oban,stay in Oban

Saturday - early ferry to Craignure (Mull), go to Iona for the day, stay in Tobermory.

Sunday - stay in Tobermory.

Monday - early ferry back to Oban, go to Glencoe (missed it last time we were in Fort William), drive down to Kennacraig for late afternoon/evening ferry to Islay. Monday night on Islay.

Get a cottage on Islay (stay Monday to Thursday) for 3 nights, go onto Jura for a day also and loads of nice walks with the missus, distillery or 3.

Rest of the trip as the golf

Return home on the Sunday night.

Local knowledge/tips welcome, including days out/walks and restaurants.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2020)

Fish said:



			All booked 

Means we will be booking in at Machrahanish circa 9pm....
		
Click to expand...

How much - is the return about £68? or are there all "extras" on top?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 15, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well it may not be as long as Liverpool-Portsmouth-Tours-Lourdes-Madrid-Bilbao and involve bringing back "Ol' big ears", but me and the missus are considering the following:-

Friday night - drive to Oban,stay in Oban

Saturday - early ferry to Craignure (Mull), go to Iona for the day, stay in Tobermory.

Sunday - stay in Tobermory.

Monday - early ferry back to Oban, go to Glencoe (missed it last time we were in Fort William), drive down to Kennacraig for late afternoon/evening ferry to Islay. Monday night on Islay.

Get a cottage on Islay (stay Monday to Thursday) for 3 nights, go onto Jura for a day also and loads of nice walks with the missus, distillery or 3.

Rest of the trip as the golf

Return home on the Sunday night.

Local knowledge/tips welcome, including days out/walks and restaurants.
		
Click to expand...

Islay is absolutely stunning Pete, stayed there for a month a few years back doing what the Military call MACC  (Military Aid to the Civil Community) tasks, refurbishing school rooms, fixing paths to national monuments for disabled access etc, also has something like 8 Distilleries to visit

Loads to see and do, the American Monument at the Mull of OA Peninsula is worth a visit and a nice trek, worth googling prior to your visit, it’s all based around a WW1 shipping disaster, really moving and heroic stories around it.

Beaches that are beautiful and go for miles and miles,

Loads of walks, Jura just off the coast, another distillery and a decent trek up either of the Paps.
Bowmore is the main town, not very big, but a nice little selection of restaurants, especially the seafood ones.

Also worth a drive out to Portnahaven if wanting to see the seal colony.

Plenty of archaeological sites, if that floats your boat etc.

Absolutely love the place, people friendly, nice pace of life and 3-4 days you’ll fill very easily.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 15, 2020)

One other bit of info, if there is anyone considering going early to Islay and using a campervan or the like, there’s a good campsite at Port Mor near Port Charlotte, has all the extras there, ie, Cafe, Shower Block, Washing Machines etc.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 16, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well it may not be as long as Liverpool-Portsmouth-Tours-Lourdes-Madrid-Bilbao and involve bringing back "Ol' big ears", but me and the missus are considering the following:-

Friday night - drive to Oban,stay in Oban

Saturday - early ferry to Craignure (Mull), go to Iona for the day, stay in Tobermory.

Sunday - stay in Tobermory.

Monday - early ferry back to Oban, go to Glencoe (missed it last time we were in Fort William), drive down to Kennacraig for late afternoon/evening ferry to Islay. Monday night on Islay.

Get a cottage on Islay (stay Monday to Thursday) for 3 nights, go onto Jura for a day also and loads of nice walks with the missus, distillery or 3.

Rest of the trip as the golf

Return home on the Sunday night.

Local knowledge/tips welcome, including days out/walks and restaurants.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, you're getting to have a good look at some very special places in the Western Isles. I have books & maps you can borrow that will enhance an even, brief trip.....  will get them to you some how or other. 
Just one or two mentions for now.
Iona is stunning & holds this man's grave that they had to tastefully 'partition off' as it has so many visitors. Also I suggest the short walk through to Iona's western shell-beaches....  gleaming white on a nice day, which you may have, even in Oct.






Enjoy your day on Iona & don't be tempted to drive up the western side of Mull as you head up to the very special, Tobermoray (OK but not worth a full following day there) as you'll sample some of those tedious, winding, single-track roads the following day as I'd suggest you head down that western side to Ulva Ferry for a boat trip out to Fingel's Cave on Staffa.....  book early with Turus Mara if the weather permits..... especially in Oct. WARM CLOTHES if you do!!
If weather no good then there's an interesting walk on the Isle of Ulva itself (birthplace of Dr David Livingston's Grandfather) or another, longer 6 mile, walk, along raised beaches with brilliant views to the west & then heads on to see Crackaig a 'Clearance village' & a Whisky cave (if you can find it) ... https://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/mull/treshnish.shtml ......  this goes past the Treshnish Cottages that our family have stayed at many, many times.
Leaving Mull I'd suggest taking the shorter & cheaper, ferry from Fishnish to Lochaline which gives an interesting & natural drive via Fort William to Glencoe. Google for local walks as otherwise its serious mountain tops..  hahaha.
As Paul says, lots to do on Islay & Jura is defo worth a visit. I did one of the Paps many years back walking from the ferry but remember it being fairly demanding. 
One of the world's biggest maelstroms, Corryvreckan, is just to the north but probs not worth a visit unless you happen on Spring tides, when you may hear it from a distance anyway. 
The Islay distilleries are special but can worth out a little pricey, though some of the Whiskies can only be obtained there or by post.
Anyway loads of info on-line & these books if I can get them to you. 
Great that you've decided to make a full trip of it.....  hope it goes well.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			How much - is the return about £68? or are there all "extras" on top?
		
Click to expand...

The Ferry was £70 for the van/car return then it's £14 per adult, so £98.00 (2 adults + 1 vehicle).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			The Ferry was £70 for the van/car return then it's £14 per adult, so £98.00 (2 adults + 1 vehicle).
		
Click to expand...

I though that sounded weird, whereby its a price for a car, and then says driver and passenger on top - well how else can you get a car on without a bloody driver!!!

If I take a baby-draw 3 wood instead, will it just be £84.00?

Will reply to Dave and Paul later.


----------



## IanM (Jan 16, 2020)

Will sort our stuff out this weekend.  Few days on the peninsular somewhere, few days on Islay before the mob arrive!  What time ferry needs booking after round 2?


----------



## IanM (Jan 16, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Get a cottage on Islay (stay Monday to Thursday) for 3 nights, go onto Jura for a day also and loads of nice walks with the missus, distillery or 3.
		
Click to expand...

Might see you for dinner on Islay as we have similar plans!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2020)

IanM said:



			Might see you for dinner on Islay as we have similar plans!
		
Click to expand...

 Findus crispy pancakes, and smash, washed down with blue nun, tizer chaser (optional).

High rollers us you know.


----------



## IanM (Jan 16, 2020)

Do they still do those?  ....any of those?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2020)

Provisional list so far.

I have had quite a few deposits in so far and thats amazing so thanks for that.

1 Glyn
2 Cameron
3 Liverbirdie
4 Jobr1850 
5 Scouser 
6 Scouser Nic
7 Boxman
8 CK03 PUT
9 JamesR 
10 The Diablo
11 Jimaroid
12 Jocko
13 Gregbwfc
14 Gary Y
15 Chellie
16 Chellie Simon
17 GG26
18 papas1982 ?
19 Fraz 
20 Stevie D
21 Arthur 
22 Tuggles 
23 Fish 
24 Matt V 
25 terry M 
26 Dan Mc
27 Tim J 
28 Lee G 
29 Paperboy 
30 Chellie Guest 
31 Chellie Guest Non Golfer 
32 Ian M 
33 Ian M Donna
34 Blue In Munich 
35 Philthefragger
36 Badger


----------



## chellie (Jan 16, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Provisional list so far.
		
Click to expand...

Where is it?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2020)

chellie said:



			Where is it?
		
Click to expand...

See above, the attachment wasn't playing ball.

I can only type so fast


----------



## IanM (Jan 16, 2020)

I didn't know you wanted deposits!


----------



## Cake (Jan 16, 2020)

1 Glyn
2 Cameron
3 Liverbirdie
4 Jobr1850
5 Scouser
6 Scouser Nic
7 Boxman
8 CK03 PUT
9 JamesR
10 The Diablo
11 Jimaroid
12 Jocko
13 Gregbwfc
14 Gary Y
15 Chellie
16 Chellie Simon
17 GG26
18 papas1982 ?
19 Fraz
20 Stevie D
21 Arthur
22 Tuggles
23 Fish
24 Matt V
25 terry M
26 Dan Mc
27 Tim J
28 Lee G
29 Paperboy
30 Chellie Guest
31 Chellie Guest Non Golfer
32 Ian M
33 Ian M Donna
34 Blue In Munich
35 Philthefragger
36 Badger
37 Cake

I’m definitely in for this.



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have had quite a few deposits in so far and thats amazing so thanks for that.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Glyn,

I must have missed the post regarding deposit - what do I need to send your way?


Cake.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2020)

Will stick some Payment details up in the next few days. 

For those that have been on previous trips you should know I want a deposit 🤣


----------



## chellie (Jan 16, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			See above, the attachment wasn't playing ball.

I can only type so fast 

Click to expand...

Oops lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2020)

£162 per person (based on 4 nights), so £40 per night

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/1780..._impression_id=p3_1579265927_LyUgbcjcEg+MR19+ 

Just saying.......

Loads of other good options for 8 people (4 bedroom ones, approx £200.00 per couple or £100.00 per person, as well) based on Monday check in, Friday check out, although would have to liaise with Glyn so it doesnt knacker up his accom stuff.

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/2436..._impression_id=p3_1579266169_rUhJzscq9S3Hv2pD 

approx £200.00 per couple, £100.00 per person (£25.00 per night), bargain with luxury!!!!!

Any other couples interested, maybe get a list going.

1. Liverbirdie and missus
2.


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			£162 per person (based on 4 nights), so £40 per night

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/17802842?adults=6&check_in=2020-09-28&check_out=2020-10-02&poi_place_id=2212997&source_impression_id=p3_1579265927_LyUgbcjcEg+MR19+

Just saying.......

Loads of other good options for 8 people (4 bedroom ones, approx £200.00 per couple or £100.00 per person, as well) based on Monday check in, Friday check out, although would have to liaise with Glyn so it doesnt knacker up his accom stuff.

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/2436..._impression_id=p3_1579266169_rUhJzscq9S3Hv2pD

approx £200.00 per couple, £100.00 per person (£25.00 per night), bargain with luxury!!!!!

Any other couples interested, maybe get a list going.

1. Liverbirdie and missus
2.
		
Click to expand...

Car keys in the fruit bowl as always 😜

😏


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2020)

If your around tomorrow morning I’ll give you some cash, if not, I’ll put in an envelope and give to Dan.


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2020)

Fish said:



			Car keys in the fruit bowl as always 😜

😏
		
Click to expand...

God help the poor soul who gets your keys


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I think me and my Chaffeur duffers  are definite so long as we dont have to play any golf with Cam.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn you’ve missed us off the list yer retard or was it purposely done? ☺️

1 Glyn
2 Cameron
3 Liverbirdie
4 Jobr1850
5 Scouser
6 Scouser Nic
7 Boxman
8 CK03 PUT
9 JamesR
10 The Diablo
11 Jimaroid
12 Jocko
13 Gregbwfc
14 Gary Y
15 Chellie
16 Chellie Simon
17 GG26
18 papas1982 ?
19 Fraz
20 Stevie D
21 Arthur
22 Tuggles
23 Fish
24 Matt V
25 terry M
26 Dan Mc
27 Tim J
28 Lee G
29 Paperboy
30 Chellie Guest
31 Chellie Guest Non Golfer
32 Ian M
33 Ian M Donna
34 Blue In Munich
35 Philthefragger
36 Badger
37 Cake
38 Stu 
39 Duffers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 18, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Glyn you’ve missed us off the list yer retard or was it purposely
		
Click to expand...

cant possibly comment 😉


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi,  I’m up for this trip, and apologies haven’t seen anything regarding deposits, can send as soon as I have the details

Thanks


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			God help the poor soul who gets your keys
		
Click to expand...

Oi, this 🐟 is the catch of the day 🎣


----------



## 2blue (Jan 20, 2020)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Hi,  I’m up for this trip, and apologies haven’t seen anything regarding deposits, can send as soon as I have the details

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Oh... another local...  where you playing at, matey?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2020)

2blue said:



			Oh... another local...  where you playing at, matey?
		
Click to expand...

Are we going to need 2 interpreters now... 😁


----------



## DRW (Jan 20, 2020)

Came across this, when looking at the island to use the h4h voucher :-

http://new.islayblog.com/2017/01/07...ura-golf-course-currently-under-construction/
https://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-course/ardfin

Not sure it is open yet or costs, sounds like it maybe silly money anyway, but its close to machrie


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2020)

DRW said:



			Came across this, when looking at the island to use the h4h voucher :-

http://new.islayblog.com/2017/01/07...ura-golf-course-currently-under-construction/
https://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-course/ardfin

Not sure it is open yet or costs, sounds like it maybe silly money anyway, but its close to machrie
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly there's a cracking wee gem of a course called Dunaverty, not far from  the Machrahanish courses and well worth a visit.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 21, 2020)

2blue said:



			Oh... another local...  where you playing at, matey?
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, Pannal is my home course, where do you play?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2020)

DRW said:



			Came across this, when looking at the island to use the h4h voucher :-

http://new.islayblog.com/2017/01/07...ura-golf-course-currently-under-construction/
https://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-course/ardfin

Not sure it is open yet or costs *(sping)*, sounds like it maybe silly money anyway, but its close to machrie
		
Click to expand...

or you would be allowed to play anyway, being built my some aussie millionaire, sup for private use


----------



## 2blue (Jan 21, 2020)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Hi there, Pannal is my home course, where do you play?
		
Click to expand...

Great as there's few of us in this beautiful golfing area of N Leeds& Harrogate.
I'm just completing my 7th year at, Home course, Wike Ridge & 4 years as a country member having a links love affair, with Seaton Carew which grew from the very memorable, 1st Forum trip to Machrihanish some 10 years or so ago. I'm very tempted by this one but having played them all it's a very long way to do it all again....  but very tempting as the effort is well repaid as the area & courses are stunning. If forecast OK & you are able, dont rush it & fit in other courses with forum members on the way. Have you done much in the W Isles? I see you're not averse to travelling for golf as Woodhall is 2hrs away. At present, can't wait for Spring to arrive.
Soz Glyn....  I guess I should have PM'd 🤪🤪


----------



## 2blue (Jan 21, 2020)

DRW said:



			Came across this, when looking at the island to use the h4h voucher :-

http://new.islayblog.com/2017/01/07...ura-golf-course-currently-under-construction/
https://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-course/ardfin

Not sure it is open yet or costs, sounds like it maybe silly money anyway, but its close to machrie
		
Click to expand...

Oh it's been open a few years but last year the Machrie manager said it was strictly invitation only... though I guess that may change for 'serious' monetary exchange OR due to Glyn's 'silky tongue'. Just keep Cam out of it! 🤔😁


----------



## IanM (Jan 22, 2020)

Phew. First leg of the trip, sorted... drive to Carlisle and stay over in Prem Inn - then drive up to a hotel at Ardfern, by Lochgilphead recommended to me by the former Chief Coastguard - 5 days there before ferry over to Islay.  

Need to book ferries and a 3 nights pre "Official" accommodation on the island.  Getting quite real now!  

Tips for any golf or must sees" within an hour of that hotel appreciated - it's a long way from home!!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2020)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Hi there, Pannal is my home course, where do you play?
		
Click to expand...

You have a PM


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2020)

IanM said:



			Phew. First leg of the trip, sorted... drive to Carlisle and stay over in Prem Inn - then drive up to a hotel at Ardfern, by Lochgilphead recommended to me by the former Chief Coastguard - 5 days there before ferry over to Islay. 

Need to book ferries and a 3 nights pre "Official" accommodation on the island.  Getting quite real now!  

Tips for any golf or must sees" within an hour of that hotel appreciated - it's a long way from home!!
		
Click to expand...

Ummm, maybe the Scots know better than me but I'd say you're a bit out in the sticks there though, with a drive, you can get to some places of interest though limited golf I'd say.
It may not be too late to adjust but, I'd have had a bit of time in the Ayr area where's there's just loads of golf & Forum members to host...... then cross to Arran for a few more days of golf including the iconic Shiskine & several others as well as a trip to the Buddist community on Holy Isle at Lamlash before making my way to Islay, where the main interest before the Machrie will be' The Distilleries' & a day trip to Jura where George Orwell tucked himself away when writing 1984.
Yes Scotland is complex & little understood in many ways, by much of the rest of the UK......  with anything like the 'right' weather (what ever that is) you're in for a memorable experience & you do right to give it some time. All the best.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 23, 2020)

IanM said:



			Phew. First leg of the trip, sorted... drive to Carlisle and stay over in Prem Inn - then drive up to a hotel at *Ardfern*, by Lochgilphead recommended to me by the former Chief Coastguard - 5 days there before ferry over to Islay. 

Need to book ferries and a 3 nights pre "Official" accommodation on the island.  Getting quite real now!  

Tips for any golf or must sees" within an hour of that hotel appreciated - it's a long way from home!!
		
Click to expand...

If thats your base for 5 days then obviously Oban is worth a visit (and ?? golf there)
Can get a car ferry from Oban to Mull for the day and see the pretty houses on Tobermory of _Balamory _fame
Can go to Inveraray for a visit - The George hotel does great pub food or you can fyne-dyne at the Loch Fyne oyster bar


----------



## IanM (Jan 23, 2020)

Appreciate the advice... happy to be out in the sticks (we live out in the sticks!)  for a few days - a colleague recommended the hotel so having never been near before all of it is new.  

Tis all coming together!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2020)

IanM said:



			Appreciate the advice... happy to be out in the sticks (we live out in the sticks!)  for a few days - a colleague recommended the hotel so having never been near before all of it is new. 

Tis all coming together!
		
Click to expand...

No probs matey.....  so, in that case, a day trip from Oban to Mull & Iona is a MUST......  a Touristy (Scottish level of 'Touristy' is absolutely fine ) Coach Trip will be the most economic & leisurely way to do it in a day & WELL, WELL, worth it & IMO, the very best day out in this area, as you'd struggle to do Staffa in a day & with the variable weather in Oct. opportunities will be limited. Perhaps on another occasion..... like the Tobermoray visit.
Another day out is to cross 'The Clachan Bridge over the Atlantic' where's there's a great pub for lunch before going on to visit the rather special Isle of Easdale.
I'll leave it at that for now as I'm sure you'll be able to Google plenty.......  as this facility has opened up the West Coast & W Isles enormously & enabled it to regenerate. I'll be surprised if many folk aren't quite 'taken a back' with what the W coast of Scotland has to offer. I still am after 50 years of visiting it. All the best.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2020)

Oh, Ian...  I just can't stop looking.....  it's Summer prices but probs, still the most economic. https://westcoasttours.co.uk/tours/tour-mull-iona-and-staffa/ 
Right...  now to get on to some thing else... haha,


----------



## IanM (Jan 23, 2020)

Calm down.... if this gets cancelled you'll need medication! 

Just spotted a little Guest Hooose , sorry House in Bowmore for pre Machrie stage... My contract ends in March, I may need to work the summer to pay for it - or get my missus to pay her share!


----------



## IanM (Jan 23, 2020)

This is blooming consuming my week!   Off work with the lurgy, but sat on the blooming laptop!!

*Final questions:*
1) Did you get anywhere talking to the Machrie about better rates before the official Thursday Glyn?  (I got nowhere, sorry to ask if you havent had time to try)

Everyone else....

2) I panicked when I went to book the ferry!!  I see you get them from Kennacraig  - but they go to/from Port Askaig and / or Port Ellen - which are folk booked on?  Ellen is closer to the Course - is that where the 18:00 one folk mentioned goes from?

3) The map has a ferry route from Cambeltown to Ardrossan marked -   *Edit - just been told by a lovely lady at the Ferry Co that this route stops in late Sept.  (But she mentioned an unbookable route via Arran back to Ardrossan!  Will check that out)*

E*dit: - and you can avoid a long drive by getting Ferries from Claonaig/Lochranza - then Brodick/Ardrossan  - I think these are not bookable and it's turn up and wait. (Weather permitting) *

Will stop asking now, got to pay my blooming tax bill!  eeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 24, 2020)

IanM said:



			This is blooming consuming my week!   Off work with the lurgy, but sat on the blooming laptop!!

*Final questions:*
1) Did you get anywhere talking to the Machrie about better rates before the official Thursday Glyn?  (I got nowhere, sorry to ask if you havent had time to try)

Everyone else....

2) I panicked when I went to book the ferry!!  I see you get them from Kennacraig  - but they go to/from Port Askaig and / or Port Ellen - which are folk booked on?  Ellen is closer to the Course - is that where the 18:00 one folk mentioned goes from?

3) The map has a ferry route from Cambeltown to Ardrossan marked -   *Edit - just been told by a lovely lady at the Ferry Co that this route stops in late Sept.  (But she mentioned an unbookable route via Arran back to Ardrossan!  Will check that out)*

E*dit: - and you can avoid a long drive by getting Ferries from Claonaig/Lochranza - then Brodick/Ardrossan  - I think these are not bookable and it's turn up and wait. (Weather permitting) *

Will stop asking now, got to pay my blooming tax bill!  eeeeeeeeeeek
		
Click to expand...

re the ferry from Kennacraig:
The 7am ferry goes to Port Ellen
The 18.00 ferry back on the Friday goes from Port Askaig

You can book both on the same ticket
£70 per car plus £14 per body inc driver 👍


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 24, 2020)

IanM said:



			This is blooming consuming my week!   Off work with the lurgy, but sat on the blooming laptop!!

*Final questions:*
1) Did you get anywhere talking to the Machrie about better rates before the official Thursday Glyn?  (I got nowhere, sorry to ask if you havent had time to try)

Everyone else....

2) I panicked when I went to book the ferry!!  I see you get them from Kennacraig  - but they go to/from Port Askaig and / or Port Ellen - which are folk booked on?  Ellen is closer to the Course - is that where the 18:00 one folk mentioned goes from?

3) The map has a ferry route from Cambeltown to Ardrossan marked -   *Edit - just been told by a lovely lady at the Ferry Co that this route stops in late Sept.  (But she mentioned an unbookable route via Arran back to Ardrossan!  Will check that out)*

E*dit: - and you can avoid a long drive by getting Ferries from Claonaig/Lochranza - then Brodick/Ardrossan  - I think these are not bookable and it's turn up and wait. (Weather permitting) *

Will stop asking now, got to pay my blooming tax bill!  eeeeeeeeeeek
		
Click to expand...

Ian

My contact has been away. Think they are back next week. Will chase for you.


----------



## chellie (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm not booking anything else up yet until after Glynn posts some more about what he's got planned for us all. No pressure there then


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Islay is absolutely stunning Pete, stayed there for a month a few years back doing what the Military call MACC  (Military Aid to the Civil Community) tasks, refurbishing school rooms, fixing paths to national monuments for disabled access etc, also has something like 8 Distilleries to visit

Loads to see and do, the American Monument at the Mull of OA Peninsula is worth a visit and a nice trek, worth googling prior to your visit, it’s all based around a WW1 shipping disaster, really moving and heroic stories around it.

Beaches that are beautiful and go for miles and miles,

Loads of walks, Jura just off the coast, another distillery and a decent trek up either of the Paps.
Bowmore is the main town, not very big, but a nice little selection of restaurants, especially the seafood ones.

Also worth a drive out to Portnahaven if wanting to see the seal colony.

Plenty of archaeological sites, if that floats your boat etc.

Absolutely love the place, people friendly, nice pace of life and 3-4 days you’ll fill very easily.
		
Click to expand...

So, tell me about your paps......

Ive had a look at the pictures, and me and the missus love a good long walk. 5 miles is ideal, 7 if worth it, 10 at a push. 400mtr ascent, no problem, 700mtr can do, above that if it really worth it. Did this one a few months back, still had a bit left in the tank:- https://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/borders/eildon-hills.shtml - cracking walk btw.

BUT.....I'm scared of heights. 

I'll go up a large hill, have even walked up Snowdon. Its not so much how high you are, but more cant go near sheer cliffs or edges. I'll scramble a little bit, but if anything feels dangerous or has large drops, loose ground, its not for me. Going on the pictures some of these look like that (if not all).

We all know that to get the views, you have to go up, and I really fancy going up at least one of them, maybe even 2 of them. So the question is can you do 1 or 2 of them, but up a more gentle/safre incline, even if slower or more circuitous to get up 1 or 2, and if so which one or two.

Seal colony sounds good, and deffo fancy that distillery walk from Port Ellen, looks like a nice little 3 km walk there and back calling in on the 3 famous distilleries and having a snifter in each (wife will have to drive that day).


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2020)

From my experience on Arran, you do need to book the Brodick / Ardrossan ferry. The Lochranza one you can't book. I have used this one when the Ardrossan one was fully booked.

Claonaig did not appear in my Sat Nav either, and if you go there you will realise why.


----------



## Crow (Jan 24, 2020)

A few people seem to be looking at Arran as a possible staging post, I thoroughly recommend all seven courses and below is a link to my review of them from 2018 along with a few pictures of each one.

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/vintage-golf.93646/post-1873704


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2020)

2blue said:



			Oh yes, you're getting to have a good look at some very special places in the Western Isles. I have books & maps you can borrow that will enhance an even, brief trip.....  will get them to you some how or other.
Just one or two mentions for now.
Iona is stunning & holds this man's grave that they had to tastefully 'partition off' as it has so many visitors. Also I suggest the short walk through to Iona's western shell-beaches....  gleaming white on a nice day, which you may have, even in Oct.






Enjoy your day on Iona & don't be tempted to drive up the western side of Mull as you head up to the very special, Tobermoray (OK but not worth a full following day there) as you'll sample some of those tedious, winding, single-track roads the following day as I'd suggest you head down that western side to Ulva Ferry for a boat trip out to Fingel's Cave on Staffa.....  book early with Turus Mara if the weather permits..... especially in Oct. WARM CLOTHES if you do!!
If weather no good then there's an interesting walk on the Isle of Ulva itself (birthplace of Dr David Livingston's Grandfather) or another, longer 6 mile, walk, along raised beaches with brilliant views to the west & then heads on to see Crackaig a 'Clearance village' & a Whisky cave (if you can find it) ... https://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/mull/treshnish.shtml ......  this goes past the Treshnish Cottages that our family have stayed at many, many times.
Leaving Mull I'd suggest taking the shorter & cheaper, ferry from Fishnish to Lochaline which gives an interesting & natural drive via Fort William to Glencoe. Google for local walks as otherwise its serious mountain tops..  hahaha.
As Paul says, lots to do on Islay & Jura is defo worth a visit. I did one of the Paps many years back walking from the ferry but remember it being fairly demanding.
One of the world's biggest maelstroms, Corryvreckan, is just to the north but probs not worth a visit unless you happen on Spring tides, when you may hear it from a distance anyway.
The Islay distilleries are special but can worth out a little pricey, though some of the Whiskies can only be obtained there or by post.
Anyway loads of info on-line & these books if I can get them to you.
Great that you've decided to make a full trip of it.....  hope it goes well.
		
Click to expand...

Some good stuff in there Dave. I fancy the clearance village if it has stuff to read up on, as well. I think there are boat trips that do  fingals, Corryvreckan and maybe another visit, and may have to see if its the right time of year to see dolphins and whales.

Yep, I originally thought go back to Oban then drive up to Glencoe, but your route looks best, as we can get the other small ferry across Loch Linnhe by Onich where we stayed a few years ago.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2020)

BTW, in case anyone from Northern Ireland, or Ireland were interested, you can get a ferry across to Islay as well as Campbeltown (passenger only, no car):-

http://www.kintyreexpress.com/

That gets you to all of the courses on this trip, BTW.

I'm sure some of the guys (including myself) may be able to help with getting you to the golf courses, between us.

Would be good to see some of the forummers from the emerald isle come - yes I'm looking at you GARY FROM DERRY!!!!!!!!  Brendy, Smange etc.....


----------



## IanM (Jan 30, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ian

My contact has been away. Think they are back next week. Will chase for you.
		
Click to expand...

I assume they haven't got back to you... will start to source the accommodation on Islay tomorrow.  There isn't much on there...


----------



## IanM (Jan 30, 2020)

Possibly and I feel guilty for asking!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 30, 2020)

IanM said:



			I assume they haven't got back to you... will start to source the accommodation on Islay tomorrow.  There isn't much on there...  

Click to expand...




jobr1850 said:



			Probably busy with the Paris trip as that's April and a lot closer.
		
Click to expand...

Jon is correct, the spare time I have had has been on that sorting tunnel and accommodation plus I have had actual proper work to do chasing subs 😉

The Machrie have come back to me and I need to send them some info that hopefully I will get chance at the weekend. 

Tomorrow I have a funeral to go to 😥


----------



## IanM (Jan 30, 2020)

....hope it goes ok tomorrow.....


----------



## IanM (Feb 5, 2020)

All sorted now... apart from getting home from Machrahanish on the Sunday! 

Drive to Carlisle, one night there, then 5 nights near Ardfern, then 3 nights on Islay in a little hotel, see you lot for lunch at The Machrie !!  You know the rest!!    Just got Ferries to book now!   

Just added up the cost so far......eeeeeeeeeeeek!!  

Anyone on the island before the main do wants to meet for dinner.... talk nearer the time!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Yep  a car load of us from the south east all sorted.
Arran first for a knock at Badgers place.
All the ferries booked plus accommodation on Arran.

Only thing left to sort 9 but Im on it) is a hotel south of Glasgow Sunday night to break the journey up back to Surrey.
		
Click to expand...

Whose the crew, John?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 6, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Hi Pete

Its a long way, so we thought three in a car was plenty.

Richard - Blue in Munich
Steve - Bafger
And myself

We arrive to Arran on the Wednesday and back home the following Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it’s a big car


----------



## Captainron (Feb 6, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Needs to be, two giants and a chubster
		
Click to expand...

Let’s hope there are no whaling fleets about when you’re on those ferries


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hope it’s a big car 

Click to expand...

I think we're gonna need a bigger boat.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 6, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Hi Pete

Its a long way, so we thought three in a car was plenty.

Richard - Blue in Munich
Steve - Bafger
And myself

We arrive to Arran on the Wednesday and back home the following Monday.
		
Click to expand...

All good lads you've got there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will stick some Payment details up in the next few days.

For those that have been on previous trips you should know *I want a deposit *🤣
		
Click to expand...

I believe you've just been sent one...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I believe you've just been sent one... 

Click to expand...

Cheers 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers 👍
		
Click to expand...

I did get the sums right didn't I?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I did get the sums right didn't I? 

Click to expand...

No idea. Will sort tomorrow 😉👍


----------



## IanM (Feb 13, 2020)

How much do you want?


----------



## chellie (Feb 17, 2020)

Is there the chance to play Shiskine as well? Really am wanting to get more planning/prep done.


----------



## chellie (Feb 17, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Badger is a member, we are playing it on the Wednesday - details a page or so back
		
Click to expand...


Is that open to all of us? Must have missed the post.


----------



## chellie (Feb 17, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Not sure how many Steve can sign on, but can't see it being an issue, guessing they would welcome a few green fees.
May be worth a PM to Badger.
We are going over to Arran on a lunchtime ferry, playing in the afternoon, night on Arran before leaving next morning for Islay.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.


----------



## chellie (Feb 17, 2020)

Just been looking. Am I right. It would be a ferry from Ardrossan to Brodrick first. Then ferry from Lochranza to Tarbert.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 17, 2020)

chellie said:



			Just been looking. Am I right. It would be a ferry from Ardrossan to Brodrick first. Then ferry from Lochranza to Tarbert.
		
Click to expand...


You may want to check facebook for the Brodick to Ardrossan trying to dock at the weekend


----------



## chellie (Feb 17, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You may want to check facebook for the Brodick to Ardrossan trying to dock at the weekend 

Click to expand...

I know we saw that footage!


----------



## Badger (Feb 18, 2020)

I wouldn't be able to sign you in at visitor's rate unfortunately but you shouldn't have any problem booking a tee time, there is nothing in the diary/fixture list for that midweek.  

If you need any info re course or Arran in general let me know, happy to try and help.


----------



## Badger (Feb 18, 2020)

once you know your plans, if it turns out that you are looking to play on the Wednesday afternoon like us, I can sort out the tee times for you when I book ours.


----------



## chellie (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks Badger. Am I correct with what I posted about the ferries in my previous post. Trying to work out logistics of Arran on Wednesday then a ferry to Islay on the Thursday.


----------



## Badger (Feb 18, 2020)

You would need to do the same as us, first ferry of the Thursday morning 0815 from Lochranza to Claniogh, arrives 0845 then a 10/15 minute drive across Kintyre to Kennacraig to get the 1000 ferry to Port Ellen on Islay. It's only a 10/15 drive to the course so we should be there by around 1230 which understand is in good time for the first of our tee times that afternoon.

One thing to note, you can't book the Lochranza ferry in advance but on a weekday morning in October don't expect it to be an issue.


----------



## chellie (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks both.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi all,

Would ideally like a £100 per person non refundable deposit by the middle of March.

The Machrie are wanting to know how many rooms we require and although people have put names down I havent seen any payment yet


----------



## Cake (Feb 27, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hi all,

Would ideally like a £100 per person non refundable deposit by the middle of March.

The Machrie are wanting to know how many rooms we require and although people have put names down I havent seen any payment yet 

Click to expand...

Am I right to pay it via the usual PayPal route Glyn?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2020)

Cake said:



			Am I right to pay it via the usual PayPal route Glyn?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please 👍


----------



## Cake (Feb 27, 2020)

Done


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hi all,

Would ideally like a £100 per person non refundable deposit by the middle of March.

The Machrie are wanting to know how many rooms we require and although people have put names down *I havent seen any payment yet* 

Click to expand...

You should have had 2 fat envelopes off me to date 🤔


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hi all,

Would ideally like a £100 per person non refundable deposit by the middle of March.

The Machrie are wanting to know how many rooms we require and although people have put names down I havent seen any payment yet 

Click to expand...


I've sent a fair bit over already Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2020)

chellie said:



			I've sent a fair bit over already Glyn

Click to expand...

I know you have Anne 🤣


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I know you have Anne 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Stop confusing me then


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hi all,

Would ideally like a £100 per person non refundable deposit by the middle of March.

The Machrie are wanting to know how many rooms we require and although people have put names down I havent seen any payment yet 

Click to expand...

Please note I have payments from certain individuals already. 

Apologies if that wasn’t clear.


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2020)

sent -  thanks Glyn.


----------



## chellie (Feb 28, 2020)

Have been thinking. We currently have a deposit down on the hotel at Tarbert for the Wednesday night so should we go to Arran on the Tuesday, play Shiskine on the Wednesday late morning then ferry Lochranza to Tarbert on the Wednesday night. My theory is that if there are ferry problems on the Wednesday we hopefully should still have chance to get one on the Thursday.

This trip all seems very complicated.


----------



## chellie (Feb 29, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			The ferry from Arran back is a stones throw, can't see there being any issues.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## chellie (Feb 29, 2020)

Another q - where are you booked in at Arran? Not stalking but looking for a recommendation. Thanks


----------



## chellie (Feb 29, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Badger knows this place so booked us in Blackwaterfoot Lodge
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Badger (Feb 29, 2020)

Blackwaterfoot Lodge and the Kintyre Hotel are a five minute walk from Shiskine GC and fine for a night, both have ok restaurants and it's about a 35 minute drive to the Lochranza ferry.  More hotels and restaurants in either Brodick or Lamlash, 25/35 minute drive to Shiskine and 40/50 minutes to Lochranza ferry


----------



## chellie (Feb 29, 2020)

Badger said:



			Blackwaterfoot Lodge and the Kintyre Hotel are a five minute walk from Shiskine GC and fine for a night, both have ok restaurants and it's about a 35 minute drive to the Lochranza ferry.  More hotels and restaurants in either Brodick or Lamlash, 25/35 minute drive to Shiskine and 40/50 minutes to Lochranza ferry
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi Glynn....Amid the gloom of the current news situation, being positive I have sent you £200 as deposits for Donna and I.

Surely we'll be back in circulation at the end of September!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 13, 2020)

IanM said:



			Hi Glynn....Amid the gloom of the current news situation, being positive I have sent you £200 as deposits for Donna and I.

Surely we'll be back in circulation at the end of September!

Click to expand...

Thanks, lets hope it’s all over by then......

Right now it’s Le Golf National that’s slightly concerning me 😯


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

OK,

So here is hoping this is still on in a few months.

I have no plans to cancel it unless absolutely necessary as these clubs will need our business as they are going to take a pounding this year from the lack of overseas visitors.

We need to support the clubs in the best way we can.

I have no issues if anyone needs to cancel though and its totally understandable.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 24, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			OK,

So here is hoping this is still on in a few months.

I have no plans to cancel it unless absolutely necessary as these clubs will need our business as they are going to take a pounding this year from the lack of overseas visitors.

We need to support the clubs in the best way we can.

I have no issues if anyone needs to cancel though and its totally understandable.
		
Click to expand...

When's the next payment due, and how much?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

JamesR said:



			When's the next payment due, and how much?
		
Click to expand...

No rush.

The clubs are not chasing me and as long as its all paid one month before we go I am totally cool with it all.

I am not paying the clubs till its 100% certain we can go, I dont want anyone losing any money from whats going on right now.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 24, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No rush.

The clubs are not chasing me and as long as its all paid one month before we go I am totally cool with it all.

I am not paying the clubs till its 100% certain we can go, I dont want anyone losing any money from whats going on right now.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, you may have to remind me nearer the time though


----------



## IanM (Mar 24, 2020)

I have only the ferries to book for a two week road trip... will hold off those for now.  I think the hotels I've paid for so far will be covered by our annual travel insurance as booked way back.    As you say, I wish I hadt booked yet as prices will tumble to attract visitors/soar as everyone wants to get away for a late break!  

Blimey - I hope all is back to normal by then....spending a who summer in lock down isnt a good thought!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Cool, you may have to remind me nearer the time though 

Click to expand...

Oh I will do


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

IanM said:



			I have only the ferries to book for a two week road trip... will hold off those for now.  I think the hotels I've paid for so far will be covered by our annual travel insurance as booked way back.    As you say, I wish I hadt booked yet as prices will tumble to attract visitors/soar as everyone wants to get away for a late break!  

Blimey - I hope all is back to normal by then....spending a who summer in lock down isnt a good thought!
		
Click to expand...

Its a real possibility that this summer may be a complete write off.

Most hotels are giving a full refund if you cant go so hopefully no one is out of pocket.

This year will be a nightmare for these clubs.


----------



## IanM (Mar 24, 2020)

Fingers crossed that come October, we'll all be sampling the Lagavulin in comfy chairs after a great day on the links!


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks for the update Glyn.
I'll keep to the payment schedule from your initial email - one less thing to worry about.
Will hold off sorting the ferry out until things are a bit clearer.
Really hope we're back to normal by then, be a great trip this.


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2020)

I tried to leave some money on Sunday but the big lad couldn’t take it, I’ll ping some over via Paypal, I think I have you’d details saved.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			I tried to leave some money on Sunday but the big lad couldn’t take it, I’ll ping some over via Paypal, I think I have you’d details saved.
		
Click to expand...

No rush unless you are desperate to get rid of it 😉


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2020)

A couple of months on and I wonder that even if the hotels open, how many people will want to stay in one?  Travel to the islands is more limited and ferry folk are not taking any bookings at the mo at all..... 

I guess I have till mid August to cancel hotel booking without risking hefty loss of money..... 2 months is a long time


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 3, 2020)

Loving the positive vibes Ian. 

It’s entirely your own choice to stay in a hotel. I know the hotels in Woodhall are going above and beyond in terms of making every guest feel safe. I can only imagine that both The Machrie and Machrahanish are doing the same.  

If it doesn’t happen this year so be it. 

Always another year for any trip. I am totally relaxed with it all now.


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2020)

IanM said:



			A couple of months on and I wonder that even if the hotels open, how many people will want to stay in one?  Travel to the islands is more limited and ferry folk are not taking any bookings at the mo at all.....

I guess I have till mid August to cancel hotel booking without risking hefty loss of money..... 2 months is a long time
		
Click to expand...

Well my guest house the night before is booked, my ferry is booked, I’m confident the hotel being as exclusive as it is, will be highly professional in looking after us all, I suppose if your worried, then don’t go, but your not my spokesman.


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2020)

Nor was I claiming to be.... just asking the question. 

If current stuff I am seeing in tourist spots continues, we may not be welcome on a small island!  (or they will be mad keen to see us to support their businesses!)  

Hence the current dilemma


----------



## JamesR (Jun 3, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			...I am totally relaxed with it all now.
		
Click to expand...

Relaxed? ... I'm not paying you to be relaxed!

What kind of travel agent are you??


----------



## chellie (Jul 8, 2020)

Are there any updates on this? Keeping fingers crossed here.


----------



## IanM (Jul 9, 2020)

I got an email from one of the hotels we booked to stay in before the meet saying they will let us know if they are reopening mid August.    Not sure what Scotland is allowing, but hotels opening up all the time.  I've not booked any ferries yet, wonder how late to leave it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 9, 2020)

Really hoping this goes ahead
I’ve booked the ferries and the before & after accommodation 

Be nice to rescue something from the summer


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Really hoping this goes ahead
I’ve booked the ferries and the before & after accommodation

Be nice to rescue something from the summer
		
Click to expand...

Same here.

BTW, if anyone is thinking of games of golf on the way up or back, I can thoroughly recommend Preston (just off the M6), Silloth or Brampton (20 or 30 minutes off the M6) and Lanark (about 20 mins off the M74) for the England/Scotland main corridor for this travelling from the south.


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Really hoping this goes ahead
I’ve booked the ferries and the before & after accommodation 

Be nice to rescue something from the summer
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 9, 2020)

chellie said:



			Are there any updates on this? Keeping fingers crossed here.
		
Click to expand...

No news to report Anne. 

All hotels are still good to go unless something major changes. 

I have no intentions of cancelling the trip as they need our support this year and I am sure like everyone else this season has been a write off. I would like one decent trip this year. 

Last weekends trip was only average eh 😃


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Same here.

BTW, if anyone is thinking of games of golf on the way up or back, I can thoroughly recommend Preston (just off the M6), Silloth or Brampton (20 or 30 minutes off the M6) and Lanark (about 20 mins off the M74) for the England/Scotland main corridor for this travelling from the south.

Click to expand...

We're looking to play Lanark on the way up if any of our scottish forummers could help us out.


----------



## chellie (Jul 9, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No news to report Anne.

All hotels are still good to go unless something major changes.

I have no intentions of cancelling the trip as they need our support this year and I am sure like everyone else this season has been a write off. I would like one decent trip this year.

Last weekends trip was only average eh 😃
		
Click to expand...

What weekend trip. What we miss


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 9, 2020)

chellie said:



			What weekend trip. What we miss

Click to expand...

Apologies it was all Jon’s fault after his North Berwick voucher so it was only a 3 ball trip plus we latched onto various secret contacts 😃

Played The Old Course twice just to make sure it’s not a good as they make out on here 🤣

Dumbarnie Links twice just to make sure it was a great course and I can confirm it’s superb 😉

And added in one round at the dukes course and one round at St Michaels course. 

Like I say it was only average 😱


----------



## chellie (Jul 10, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Apologies it was all Jon’s fault after his North Berwick voucher so it was only a 3 ball trip plus we latched onto various secret contacts 😃

Played The Old Course twice just to make sure it’s not a good as they make out on here 🤣

Dumbarnie Links twice just to make sure it was a great course and I can confirm it’s superb 😉

And added in one round at the dukes course and one round at St Michaels course.

Like I say it was only average 😱
		
Click to expand...


So really crap then


----------



## Captainron (Jul 10, 2020)

chellie said:



			So really crap then

Click to expand...

It was awful Anne. We had a shocking time. Never going back


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 10, 2020)

What time is the round at the Machrie on the first day please, as I need to get on and organise the ferries.


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Apologies it was all Jon’s fault after his North Berwick voucher so it was only a 3 ball trip plus we latched onto various secret contacts 😃

Played The Old Course twice just to make sure it’s not a good as they make out on here 🤣

Dumbarnie Links twice just to make sure it was a great course and I can confirm it’s superb 😉

And added in one round at the dukes course and one round at St Michaels course.

Like I say it was only average 😱
		
Click to expand...

Sounds awful mate


----------



## IanM (Jul 15, 2020)

Ferry co seem to have changed procedure - if you haven't booked, you currently cannot.  So need to keep an eye on it 

https://www.calmac.co.uk/covid19/calmac-latest-update-09-july-2020


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			So really crap then

Click to expand...

Looked awesome. Very jealous!


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 15, 2020)

Gutted not to be joining you all on this trip. Courses look great.
New video showing the dunes just released tonight... worth checking out to wet your appetite


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2020)

Evening all

The trip is still going ahead as planned. Will send everyone an email tomorrow 👍

If anyone wishes to join us please let me know. 

Equally if anyone wishes to withdraw I have no issues at all and you will receive a full refund from me. 

I think we all need a cracking trip to some awesome courses.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 17, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Evening all

The trip is still going ahead as planned. Will send everyone an email tomorrow 👍

If anyone wishes to join us please let me know.

Equally if anyone wishes to withdraw I have no issues at all and you will receive a full refund from me.

I think we all need a cracking trip to some awesome courses.
		
Click to expand...

Is right, Glyn, good to hear its still going ahead.


----------



## chellie (Jul 19, 2020)

IanM said:



			Ferry co seem to have changed procedure - if you haven't booked, you currently cannot.  So need to keep an eye on it

https://www.calmac.co.uk/covid19/calmac-latest-update-09-july-2020

Click to expand...

Hope this won't cause issues as we haven't booked ferries yet.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2020)

chellie said:



			Hope this won't cause issues as we haven't booked ferries yet.
		
Click to expand...

We’re able to book further ahead for freight still. i think it’s more a case of them limiting booking windows as they have less staff working.


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2020)

I had a call from CalMac today to inform me that the return ferry on the 2nd from Port Askaig to Kennacraig has now been brought forward by 1hr, thus the check-in closes at 16.30 and sails at 17.00hrs.

There is no change, currently, to the outbound from Kennacraig to Port Ellen on the 1st, being check-in closes at 06.30 and sails at 07.00hrs.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 21, 2020)

Happened to see that from tomorrow, 22nd July, CalMac are taking bookings for sailings in a rolling 7 week window. So there's still some time to go for any new bookings in October but it's improving.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2020)

I have spoken to Cal Mac and they have confirmed that there is still plenty of space on the sailings to and from Islay on the dates that we would all be travelling. 

Just have to wait for those dates to be available to book.


----------



## Cake (Jul 22, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I have spoken to Cal Mac and they have confirmed that there is still plenty of space on the sailings to and from Islay on the dates that we would all be travelling.

Just have to wait for those dates to be available to book.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for checking into this - was my concern, so I’ll crack on with booking flights/hire car


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 22, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I have spoken to Cal Mac and they have confirmed that there is still plenty of space on the sailings to and from Islay on the dates that we would all be travelling.

Just have to wait for those dates to be available to book.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Cam. 
If I'm reading this 7 week booking thing right,  looks like we can book from August 13th.
I think 🤔


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2020)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers Cam.
If I'm reading this 7 week booking thing right,  looks like we can book from August 13th.
I think 🤔
		
Click to expand...

About then. Things may change though so keep an eye on the website


----------



## chellie (Jul 25, 2020)

I have let Glynn know but we aren't going to be coming. Still not sure that it's the right decision but for a few reasons we've decided it's a no from us


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2020)

chellie said:



			I have let Glynn know but we aren't going to be coming. Still not sure that it's the right decision but for a few reasons we've decided it's a no from us

Click to expand...

That's a real shame but understand your decision.


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2020)

chellie said:



			I have let Glynn know but we aren't going to be coming. Still not sure that it's the right decision but for a few reasons we've decided it's a no from us

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear, always nice to meet up with the northerners that I don’t see that much anymore.

Hope alls well 🏌️‍♀️


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			Sorry to hear, always nice to meet up with the northerners *that I don’t see that much anymore.*

Hope alls well 🏌️‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully 😁😁😉


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Thankfully 😁😁😉
		
Click to expand...

🖕


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			🖕
		
Click to expand...

🎣🎣😂😂


----------



## bigslice (Jul 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			🎣🎣😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Fishing for fish 😜


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2020)

bigslice said:



			Fishing for fish 😜
		
Click to expand...

Easy 😂😂


----------



## bernix (Aug 5, 2020)

hope to be welcomed to future trips but currently i do not mount into an airplane. enjoy the trip and stay safe


----------



## casuk (Aug 5, 2020)

Played the machrahanish championship course on friday was a decent course, greens were quite slow tho, nice test and some beautiful views, dunes is next I think


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 5, 2020)

casuk said:



			Played the machrahanish championship course on friday was a decent course, greens were quite slow tho, nice test and some beautiful views, dunes is next I think
		
Click to expand...

We couldn't have asked for a better WEDNESDAY , sunshine, shorts and shirt sleeves pity I played crap as usual losing 3 balls, still we got round in 3 hours 20 mins


----------



## casuk (Aug 5, 2020)

Lol aye Wednesday took me to friday to get home 🤣 enjoyed it tho, 3 lost balls that's 30 less that wully 😆


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 5, 2020)

casuk said:



			Lol aye Wednesday took me to friday to get home 🤣 enjoyed it tho, 3 lost balls that's 30 less that wully 😆
		
Click to expand...

I think Roger nearly ran out of balls


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 5, 2020)

The 4 Amigos at Machrihanish


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 5, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			We couldn't have asked for a better WEDNESDAY , sunshine, shorts and shirt sleeves pity I played crap as usual losing 3 balls, still we got round in 3 hours 20 mins 

Click to expand...

Out, out, out of this thread you, otherwise we'll be playing them off mats.

Only joking, Billy.


----------



## casuk (Aug 5, 2020)

I drove from glasgow myself and wasnt to bad at all, all roads open, on the way back home I got caught up in a road closure for around 30mins, (tarring the road)


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Did you have any trouble getting there? Hearing about landslips at the rest and be thankful, as per usual!
		
Click to expand...

No problems except for a 10 minute delay on the way back due to road re- surfacing between Tarbert and Machrihanish. Lovely drive for passengers very scenic.
We stayed in a B&B in Tarbert about 50 minutes from Machrihanish, that split the journey up there and back, plus there's a couple of pubs and restaurants. The hotel next to the Champion couse wasn't yet open ,   but it might be now.

Surpisingly from Uddingston it only took us about 3 hours each way' 

The road problems ATM are just due to the heavy rain, should be cleared by the time you guys are going.

The 2 courses back onto each other but they're separated by the airport so its maybe 5 to 10 minute drive between them, the sat nav goes haywire. It took us to Machrihanish Dunes instead of the Machrihanish Championship course, where we got directions. 
If you don't know the course BUY A STROKE SAVER, it'll save you a few balls and strokes


----------



## bigslice (Aug 5, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The 4 Amigos at Machrihanish
		
Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			The 4 Amigos at Machrihanish
		
Click to expand...

well done casuk on taking the elderly on a day oot😜


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 5, 2020)

bigslice said:



			well done casuk on taking the elderly on a day oot😜
		
Click to expand...

Our Carer


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Really hoping this goes ahead
I’ve booked the ferries and the before & after accommodation

Be nice to rescue something from the summer
		
Click to expand...

Hi Phil,
I'm sending you a DM about this trip. Let me know later this week what you think. 
Cheers!

Mark


----------



## JamesR (Aug 6, 2020)

Very sorry to have had to drop out of this trip, was really looking forward to it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 7, 2020)

Is October on Islay the season of little flying biting critters?

If so what is the protection of choice apart from bathing in deet?


----------



## IanG (Aug 7, 2020)

Should be gone by October and even if not they don't like torrential rain nor high winds


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Avon skin so soft use to work quite well, not sure but I heard they changed the formula,but at least you'll smell nice  ,  Smidge or Jungle formula.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Just a heads up, Machrihanish GC have rescheduled their Seniors open, it's now on August 26th.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 15, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Just a heads up, Machrihanish GC have rescheduled their Seniors open, it's now on August 26th.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn’t be an issue as we are playing it on Sunday 4th October


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 15, 2020)

Flights booked to Glasgow and back, Ferry paid for starting to get excited now


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 15, 2020)

Do we have a list of who’s going?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 22, 2020)

I will be sending an email to everyone going this week. 

Full balance is due by the end of the month.  I will let you know how much you owe in the email 👍

Not long to go. Let’s hope for no Covid issues 🙄

I am looking forward to playing these golf courses. For anyone who hasn’t seen Random golf club has done some great vids on youtube. Well worth a watch. 

Cant wait.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 27, 2020)

Balance sent


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 27, 2020)

Balance sent.

On the 9:45 ferry arriving roughly at 12:05.


----------



## Fish (Aug 27, 2020)

Balance paid, includes double room single occupancy at all hotels.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 30, 2020)

Just making sure that everyone has their Ferries sorted out to get them to and from the respective venues. There is likely to be limited/no ferry availability now according to CalMac.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 30, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Just making sure that everyone has their Ferries sorted out to get them to and from the respective venues. There is likely to be limited/no ferry availability now according to CalMac.
		
Click to expand...

I’m done, so is Mark (Radbourne)


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 30, 2020)

Sorted Cam


----------



## casuk (Aug 30, 2020)

If you are all stuck I'll ferrie you over, i just got a flamingo pandle boat and it sitting ready to sail, if needed I can bring the big banana for the trill seekers 🤣


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2020)

Who else is staying in Tarbert on the Wednesday night?

Currently looking at the following to stay:-

Struan house
Victoria rooms
Islay Frigate
Starfish rooms - dont like the name of that though, sounds suggestive.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 7, 2020)

Myself and Mark ( Radbourne) are booked into Struans 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 7, 2020)

We stayed at the Struans recently, ideal B&b for a short stay,  hot breakfast wasn't available because of the covid, but that might have changed, handy for a couple of quaint pubs and a selection food outlets.
Say hello to the bonnie Kirsten


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2020)

I’m in the Moorings, leaving too early for breakfast so they’re doing me a continental.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2020)

Now only 3 options - fancy a decent brekky, and one doesnt have tea/coffee making facilities by the looks of it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Now only 3 options - fancy a decent brekky, and one doesnt have tea/coffee making facilities by the looks of it.
		
Click to expand...

The Struan has a kettle , coffee and tea bags in the rooms, but the hot breakfast may be available now


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 8, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Now only 3 options - fancy a decent brekky, and one doesnt have tea/coffee making facilities by the looks of it.
		
Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			The Struan has a kettle , coffee and tea bags in the rooms, but the hot breakfast may be available now
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to Struans about breakfast a while ago
If you are catching the 7am ferry on Thursday then you will be too early for normal breakfast, but they will do a breakfast box, probably be able to get something on the ferry itself, unless you get seasick 🤢


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 8, 2020)

We are heading to islay on the Tuesday night now instead of stopping in Tarbet. We are stopping in a b&b in Port Ellon. 

A couple of lads who are coming from Herne Bay are trying to get to Inveray on the Wednesday. That’s a long day at the wheel.

I will be sending out an email tonight to everyone with

Dunaverty info
rooms info
Competition info
ferry times so myself and Cameron can then do tee times.

Not long to go. Can’t wait and praying for great weather


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 8, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Spoke to Struans about breakfast a while ago
If you are catching the 7am ferry on Thursday then you will be too early for normal breakfast, but they will do a breakfast box, probably be able to get something on the ferry itself, unless you get seasick 🤢
		
Click to expand...

We're on the the 9.45?? one, so have time to indulge.

I've booked the starfish one for now, as they do have a tea/coffee making machine and will just sort a breaky at a local caff on the day.

Maybe have a few genteel snifters the night before, all early evening, of course.

Is it just the 5 of us in Tarbert on the Wednesday  - you, mark, Fish, Andy greg and me?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 8, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is it just the 5 of us in Tarbert on the Wednesday  - you, mark, Fish, Andy greg and me?
		
Click to expand...

No idea who else is coming, certainly game for a bevvy or 2

We have a 7 hour drive to Tarbert after overnighting in Stoke, so should get there around 4-5 pm 👍😎


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 8, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No idea who else is coming
		
Click to expand...

We have 25 for The Machrie

28 for Machrahanish and Machrahanish dunes. 

Forum players


@Liverbirdie 
@Captainron 
@jobr1850 
@Blue in Munich 
@Badger 
@PhilTheFragger 
@Radbourne2010 
@Paperboy 
@Cake 
@Scouser 
@gregbwfc 
@tugglesf239 
@Fish 

Joining us for The Machrahanish part

@davemc1 
@Stuart_C 

Plus guests from forum members and a few from Woodhall Spa.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 8, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No idea who else is coming, certainly game for a bevvy or 2

We have a 7 hour drive to Tarbert after overnighting in Stoke, so should get there around 4-5 pm 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Our Wednesday plans are still being looked into, but, yep, game for a beer before we hit the sack.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have 25 for The Machrie

28 for Machrahanish and Machrahanish dunes.

Forum players


@Liverbirdie
@Captainron
@jobr1850
@Blue in Munich
@Badger
@PhilTheFragger
@Radbourne2010
@Paperboy
@Cake
@Scouser
@gregbwfc
@tugglesf239
@Fish

Joining us for The Machrahanish part

@davemc1
@Stuart_C

Plus guests from forum members and a few from Woodhall Spa.
		
Click to expand...

You missed off Duffers05


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We are heading to islay on the Tuesday night now instead of stopping in Tarbet. We are stopping in a b&b in Port Ellon.

A couple of lads who are coming from Herne Bay are trying to get to Inveray on the Wednesday. That’s a long day at the wheel.

I will be sending out an email tonight to everyone with

Dunaverty info
rooms info
Competition info
ferry times so myself and Cameron can then do tee times.

Not long to go. Can’t wait and praying for great weather
		
Click to expand...


Not had this?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			Not had this?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies as it’s been a busy week 😱

@Captainron has worked out ferry times so he is on with the tee sheets. 

Once completed I will send out.


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Apologies as it’s been a busy week 😱

@Captainron has worked out ferry times so he is on with the tee sheets.

Once completed I will send out.
		
Click to expand...

Was just worried it was deleted through my spam filters.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 9, 2020)

For those driving keep an eye on the  status of the A83 at Rest and be Thankful. Hopefully it is sorted but  wet weather could lead to more problems.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-54055131


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 10, 2020)

I know it’s still too early to tell, but this no more than 6 people rule can’t be good for our meet. 

I guess it’s a game of wait and see 👎🏻


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 10, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			I know it’s still too early to tell, but this no more than 6 people rule can’t be good for our meet.

I guess it’s a game of wait and see 👎🏻
		
Click to expand...

As long as we stay in groups of 4/6 we should be fine. 

We need to respect the clubs we are visiting and the rules. 

I think we should be ok unless any more issues take place between now and the end of the month. 

I am just hoping this works out. I need this golf trip to go ahead as my season has been pants 🙄


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 10, 2020)

Glyn it might be best if we eat in set groups , possibly linking 2 sharing rooms together.

This allows the golf groups to be mixed around as you like 👍


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Glyn it might be best if we eat in set groups , possibly linking 2 sharing rooms together.

This allows the golf groups to be mixed around as you like 👍
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I was thinking about this. 

The email I was supposed to be sending this week will be middle to end of next week now as I need to speak to each club and get the full info about how they want us to play in groups. Eat and stay together.




R


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304083827225235456

Macrahanish car park when we all turn up at the same time 😢


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2020)

Anyone recommend a good massage parlour in Campbeltown?

7 rounds in 6 days.

Currently under the chiropracter, and going again on Monday - these old bones may need some help.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



*Anyone recommend a good massage parlour in Campbeltown?*

7 rounds in 6 days.

Currently under the chiropracter, and going again on Monday - these old bones may need some help.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were bringing the Mrs, you should need a massage parlour...


----------



## 2blue (Sep 11, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone recommend a good massage parlour in Campbeltown?

7 rounds in 6 days.

Currently under the chiropracter, and going again on Monday - these old bones may need some help.
		
Click to expand...

I think Crawford & FatTiger found somewhere like that last time up there but it may longer be in business.


----------



## Fish (Sep 11, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone recommend a good massage parlour in Campbeltown?

7 rounds in 6 days.

Currently under the chiropracter, and going again on Monday - these old bones may need some help.
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring some oil and candles, room 6 at 10 O'clock


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thought you were bringing the Mrs, you should need a massage parlour... 

Click to expand...

I was originally, but were going to Scotland again end of October now instead.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			I'll bring some oil and candles, room 6 at 10 O'clock 

Click to expand...

Trust you with Castrol GTX 3 star petrol and an open flame, no thanks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2020)

Glyn, what time are me, stuey and davey mac out with Fish at the mach together?

Same 3 with BIM the next day, please.


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, what time are me, stuey and davey mac out with Fish at the mach out together?

Same 3 with BIM the next day, please. 

Click to expand...

😳😜


----------



## Badger (Sep 20, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			badgers weather update


Just had first look at weather forecast, now trust me it changes day by day but we better hope it does, Wednesday 30th on Arran rain all day with 30km wind gusting to 56km, ferry crossing might be interesting 😬
		
Click to expand...

BBC more optimistic, rain but wind only 15km, told you it would get better !


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 20, 2020)

Good job we are getting our ferry on 1/10 then 😂😂

Best not have brekky on the boat 👍


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 21, 2020)

Hmmmmmm

I'm a bit worried about our trip at the end of October to the Machrie for 3 nights, hopefully tomorrow's Cobra meeting doesn't throw a huge spanner in the works. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 21, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good job we are getting our ferry on 1/10 then 😂😂

Best not have brekky on the boat 👍
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know how much catering is on board at the minute. 

Bring a pack up 😉

That’s if we get to go 😱

I am hoping Nicola is going to be kind.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 21, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I don’t know how much catering is on board at the minute.

Bring a pack up 😉

That’s if we get to go 😱

I am hoping Nicola is going to be kind.
		
Click to expand...



I'm not confident that "excessive" travel will be allowed. However the flip side to all this is the recession and already fragile hospitality sector - can they survive another "hit"?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 22, 2020)

Not seeing anything so far that would constitute a spanner in the works

If we travel / eat/ room share in the same groups, we can mix them up for the golf

Should be ok unless I’m missing something


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Should be ok unless I’m missing something
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Fragger - if I were you that's not a question I'd ask


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 22, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Not seeing anything so far that would constitute a spanner in the works

If we travel / eat/ room share in the same groups, we can mix them up for the golf

Should be ok unless I’m missing something
		
Click to expand...

Yes hoping so. I know we are eating at the Machrie in 2s and I suspect that will be the same for Machrahanish Dunes now. 

I have sent emails to both The Machrie and Machrahanish Dunes today to make sure all is still good. 

@Captainron and myself have some the tee times around who you are sharing with to keep them happy. 

Once they come back to me I will email all details out over the next few days.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 22, 2020)

I hear that the Machrie are pretty strict which is good to hear.

Pub/bar closing at 2200 should ensure some good golf and lack of excuses.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2020)

So what's the comp details, now we can look forward to it?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 22, 2020)

I was happy to travel until today’s national announcements, coupled with Comrade Sturgeon’s orders on social contact. 
After the H4H day where we barely got to see other Forumers travelling for 2 days to be kept in pockets of 2 persons doesn’t sound like much fun. 
The golf will still be worthwhile obviously, at great Top 100 venues, but not being able to socialise with the other Forumers would appear to me to defeat the whole exercise. 

Can anyone see how we can get around this? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 22, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I was happy to travel until today’s national announcements, coupled with Comrade Sturgeon’s orders on social contact.
After the H4H day where we barely got to see other Forumers travelling for 2 days to be kept in pockets of 2 persons doesn’t sound like much fun.
The golf will still be worthwhile obviously, at great Top 100 venues, but not being able to socialise with the other Forumers would appear to me to defeat the whole exercise.

Can anyone see how we can get around this? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

No you stick to the rules.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I was happy to travel until today’s national announcements, coupled with Comrade Sturgeon’s orders on social contact.
After the H4H day where we barely got to see other Forumers travelling for 2 days to be kept in pockets of 2 persons doesn’t sound like much fun.
The golf will still be worthwhile obviously, at great Top 100 venues, but not being able to socialise with the other Forumers would appear to me to defeat the whole exercise.

Can anyone see how we can get around this? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

We'll be fine.

Great golf, stunning scenery, great golf courses.

Okay, we wont be able to get 7-8 around a table, but we'll still be able to have conversations with each other and have a few bevvies.

I'm taking lessons from Stuey, so I learn to speak up a bit.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 22, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			We'll be fine.

Great golf, stunning scenery, great golf courses.

Okay, we wont be able to get 7-8 around a table, but we'll still be able to have conversations with each other and have a few bevvies.

I'm taking lessons from Stuey, so I learn to speak up a bit.

Click to expand...

I could barely hear @Stuart_C on Sunday he was so quiet 🤫😂


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I was happy to travel until today’s national announcements, coupled with Comrade Sturgeon’s orders on social contact.
After the H4H day where we barely got to see other Forumers travelling for 2 days to be kept in pockets of 2 persons doesn’t sound like much fun.
The golf will still be worthwhile obviously, at great Top 100 venues, but not being able to socialise with the other Forumers would appear to me to defeat the whole exercise.

Can anyone see how we can get around this? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...




Jacko_G said:



			No you stick to the rules.
		
Click to expand...

Jacko is completely correct Mark

We must stick to the rules and respect what the hotels and golf clubs say. I know we as a golf club are starting to get tougher with groups that are trying it on to stay sat together as more than 6. 

We all acknowledge that meets this year won’t be the same as they normally are. 

We are getting away to play some great golf courses. Yes the rules are to stay in small groups but it doesn’t stop us from having a good time. 

And I would suggest anyone wanting a drink after 10 will need to be doing a supermarket shop en route 😉


----------



## Cake (Sep 23, 2020)

In case anyone is sharing a car with someone from outside their household for this trip - I saw a statement on another thread that car sharing was not allowed in Scotland, whereas I thought I heard Nicola say that they “were advising against” it rather than banning it, so I have tried to get the specifics.

From my reading of the below it seems car sharing is allowed in Scotland but only if you have “no other option” (I guess after Barnard Castle that is open to interpretation)
​Car sharing and giving lifts​You should try not to share a car with those outside your household or extended household. If you have no other option, you should follow the safe travel guidance at the Transport Scotland website.​​From https://www.gov.scot/publications/c...t-you-can-and-cannot-do/pages/getting-around/​​The safe travel guidance mentioned above seems mainly like common sense, and suggests wearing masks while in the car with others:

You should only travel with members of your own, or extended, household.​​We recognise that there may be occasions when there is no alternative but to travel with people from out with your household. This should be limited as much as possible.​​On such occasions, you should:​
keep to small groups of people, up to 6 at any one time
keep your distance and take care entering and exiting the vehicle
sit as far apart as possible in the vehicle, avoiding face-to-face
maintain good ventilation by keeping the car windows open
wear a face-covering, unless you are exempt
clean your hands before and after your journey
if the vehicle is your responsibility, clean the door handles and other areas that people touch.
If you regularly share transport whether it is a car or minibus or other private vehicle, try and share with the same people each time.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2020)

@Lincoln Quaker  in light of the recent rules can I go out 1st please, so I can take advantage of the beers 😂


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 23, 2020)

Absolutely made up this is still going ahead, honestly thought it would be off.
We'll have a great time as usual, just a bit different to previous meets.
The clubs and hotels will tell us what we are doing and itll work fine.


----------



## Cake (Sep 23, 2020)

gregbwfc said:



			Absolutely made up this is still going ahead, honestly thought it would be off.
We'll have a great time as usual, just a bit different to previous meets.
The clubs and hotels will tell us what we are doing and itll work fine.
		
Click to expand...

Properly looking forward to this as well 😀


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 23, 2020)

Cake said:



			Properly looking forward to this as well 😀
		
Click to expand...

You'll have a ball. Courses all great/excellent bracket. Try and take in Dunaverty if you can as its a joy.


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			You'll have a ball. Courses all great/excellent bracket. Try and take in Dunaverty if you can as its a joy.
		
Click to expand...

Think Dunaverty there as an option for us, Jacko. 
If my back is up for 2 rounds in a day, I'll give it a go 👍


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			You'll have a ball. Courses all great/excellent bracket. Try and take in Dunaverty if you can as its a joy.
		
Click to expand...

We are playing Dunaverty on the Saturday afternoon 

Mach Dunes AM
Dunaverty PM

then 

Machrahanish the following morning.

As long as the weather plays ball eh


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2020)

Had a chat with both hotels just now.

All good and they are looking forward to our visit as much as we are.

To simply things and help them I have asked if they want a pre-order for food, Machrie are confirming and the Ugadale Hotel will want a pre-order for both nights as the original plan was a buffet/carvery as they cant do that now.

Once I have them I will email everyone with.....

Food menu choices, it will be two sittings on the Friday night to accommodate those on different ferry crossings and on the Saturday night we are all eating together at 20.00 in the restaurant, socially distanced off course apart from @Stuart_C who you will be able to hear in Glasgow 

Comp fees

Rooming info if they send this to me.

Dunaverty green fee

And a few bits of info including tee times for The Machrie, tee times for Machrahanish will be done once we find someone to play with @Captainron 

Nearly there, oh what fun it has been organising this one


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks for making this happen Glyn, I think a few of us need this as much as we want it.


----------



## chellie (Sep 23, 2020)

Really sorry that we can't be there.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			Really sorry that we can't be there.
		
Click to expand...

#METOO


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2020)

Glyn, me and Andy greg are playing another round on the Monday in Ayrshire, so dont have a massive drive ahead of us, unlike some others, so dont mind one of the later tee times, if it helps, for the Sunday.

*subject to Jockey's ok, of course.


----------



## Cake (Sep 23, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			said it before and will say it again - thanks for all the hardworking, I know what a ball ache its been.

But we shall have a ball
		
Click to expand...

Seconded


----------



## 2blue (Sep 23, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Had a chat with both hotels just now.

All good and they are looking forward to our visit as much as we are.

To simply things and help them I have asked if they want a pre-order for food, Machrie are confirming and the Ugadale Hotel will want a pre-order for both nights as the original plan was a buffet/carvery as they cant do that now.

Once I have them I will email everyone with.....

Food menu choices, it will be two sittings on the Friday night to accommodate those on different ferry crossings and on the Saturday night we are all eating together at 20.00 in the restaurant, socially distanced off course apart from @Stuart_C who you will be able to hear in Glasgow 

Comp fees

Rooming info if they send this to me.

Dunaverty green fee

And a few bits of info including tee times for The Machrie, tee times for Machrahanish will be done once we find someone to play with @Captainron 

Nearly there, oh what fun it has been organising this one 

Click to expand...

Great trip you've put together Glyn during your 'rest year' & difficult circumstances ........  I really do hope everyone gets to enjoy the 'specialness' of this, out-of-the-way, part of the UK & it plays it's part & provides you with acceptable weather conditions. Best wishes to journey without incident & enjoy the beauty of that area....... oh....  & the Whiskies.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 23, 2020)

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-new...-new-guidance-to-clubs-after-lockdown-changes


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 23, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We are playing Dunaverty on the Saturday afternoon

Mach Dunes AM
Dunaverty PM

then

Machrahanish the following morning.

As long as the weather plays ball eh 

Click to expand...

If you can I'd suggest taking in Dunaverty with Machrihanish and not the Dunes. Mach Dunes will comfortably be your longest walk of the trip by a substantial way.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, me and Andy greg are playing another round on the Monday in Ayrshire, so dont have a massive drive ahead of us, unlike some others, so dont mind one of the later tee times, if it helps, for the Sunday.

*subject to Jockey's ok, of course.
		
Click to expand...

Scratch the above, the Champions vs Villa is now a 7.15 KO on the Sunday night, so can I have an early time, please? Ideally before Stuey, so he doesnt slow me up.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, me and Andy greg are playing another round on the Monday in Ayrshire, so dont have a massive drive ahead of us, unlike some others, so dont mind one of the later tee times, if it helps, for the Sunday.

*subject to Jockey's ok, of course.
		
Click to expand...

You are going out last not a problem. You are not changing after your 1st request 😉


Jacko_G said:



			If you can I'd suggest taking in Dunaverty with Machrihanish and not the Dunes. Mach Dunes will comfortably be your longest walk of the trip by a substantial way.
		
Click to expand...

no can do unfortunately as the tee times are all sorted now 👍

Anyway. Have you seen this group. A fine bunch of athletes 🤣


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			Really sorry that we can't be there.
		
Click to expand...




JamesR said:



			#METOO
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you both can’t make it. 

You will be missed Anne as this must be the 1st trip of mine that you haven’t been on


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 23, 2020)

Very jealous not to be making this trip..........Will make sure I do next years


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 23, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scratch the above, the Champions vs Villa is now a 7.15 KO on the Sunday night, so can I have an early time, please? Ideally before Stuey, so he doesnt slow me up. 

Click to expand...

He won't be there. I'm going to shank one at his head this time - except I won't miss. He'll still be in A&E at Crosshouse Hospital.

🏌️😜


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 23, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, me and Andy greg are playing another round on the Monday in Ayrshire, so dont have a massive drive ahead of us, unlike some others, so dont mind one of the later tee times, if it helps, for the Sunday.

*subject to Jockey's ok, of course.
		
Click to expand...

No problem with that if it makes Glyn's job easier.
I'll probably need a lie in by then 😟


----------



## 2blue (Sep 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			He won't be there. I'm going to shank one at his head this time - except I won't miss. He'll still be in A&E at Crosshouse Hospital.

🏌️😜
		
Click to expand...

Are you on this trip Crawford? I'll defo do it again before I go...... & don't ask me where!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			He won't be there. I'm going to shank one at his head this time - except I won't miss. He'll still be in A&E at Crosshouse Hospital.

🏌️😜
		
Click to expand...

It's impossible to miss me😂


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 23, 2020)

2blue said:



			Are you on this trip Crawford? I'll defo do it again before I go...... & don't ask me where!! 

Click to expand...

Negative.

Just hosting Stuart C on his way up so I can get my own back.

I'm over at Machrie Friday, Sat, Sun - think its 23, 24 25 October home on the 26th.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Negative.

Just hosting Stuart C on his way up so I can get my own back.

I'm over at Machrie Friday, Sat, Sun - think its 23, 24 25 October home on the 26th.
		
Click to expand...

😃😃

Its appreciated sir👍🏻 

We’re looking for a game on the way back too if any one is free to host 3 cheeky scousers😃


----------



## chellie (Sep 23, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Sorry you both can’t make it. 

You will be missed Anne as this must be the 1st trip of mine that you haven’t been on
		
Click to expand...

It is😭


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 24, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scratch the above, the Champions vs Villa is now a 7.15 KO on the Sunday night, so can I have an early time, please? Ideally before Stuey, so he doesnt slow me up. 

Click to expand...

Watch it on catch up Peter...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Watch it on catch up Peter...
		
Click to expand...

Well I suppose everyone else is playing catch up with the reds.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2020)

Fortunately the A83 at Rest and be thankful , has reopened following some landslides
Didnt fancy the diversion much


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fortunately the A83 at Rest and be thankful , has reopened following some landslides
Didnt fancy the diversion much 

Click to expand...

Personally I would look at continuing on the M8 to Gourock and get the boat (Western Ferries) from McInroys Point to Dunoon, drive to Portavadie and ferry straight into Tarbert where you're staying I believe.

Beautiful drive, breaks up the long journey.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Personally I would look at continuing on the M8 to Gourock and get the boat (Western Ferries) from McInroys Point to Dunoon, drive to Portavadie and ferry straight into Tarbert where you're staying I believe.

Beautiful drive, breaks up the long journey.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^^ is by far the most relaxing way to go, though you can't book so there may be queues, but I doubt they'd be very long.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Personally I would look at continuing on the M8 to Gourock and get the boat (Western Ferries) from McInroys Point to Dunoon, drive to Portavadie and ferry straight into Tarbert where you're staying I believe.

Beautiful drive, breaks up the long journey.
		
Click to expand...

How often do the ferries run?


----------



## Cake (Sep 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			How often do the ferries run?
		
Click to expand...

For the first ferry it looks every 30 mins early and late in the day, and early afternoon; every 20 mins the rest of the day... I’m not sure what is riskier for me travelling from Glasgow Airport on the 1st - trying to line up 3 ferry crossings, or taking the long drive round the A82/A83


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2020)

Well our trip from Stoke (Overnighting there)  to Tarbert is 352 miles and 6 hours 12 by car all the way
adding in the 2 ferry crossings reduces the distance to 308 miles, but knocks up the time to 6 hrs 42 plus waiting time for the ferries, so say 7 1/2 hours

so I'm inclined to stick with plan A, unless the A83 gets closed again

Besides, not been up that way before and the route by the side of Loch Lomond looks really nice

Good suggestion though, certainly keep it in mind


----------



## Cake (Sep 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			so I'm inclined to stick with plan A, unless the A83 gets closed again

Besides, not been up that way before and the route by the side of Loch Lomond looks really nice

Good suggestion though, certainly keep it in mind
		
Click to expand...

Could you post a quick update on how that bit of your journey goes on the Weds please - might help @Paperboy and myself if there are any watch outs for us on our early morning drive that same way from the airport on the Thursday. 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2020)

Cake said:



			Could you post a quick update on how that bit of your journey goes on the Weds please - might help @Paperboy and myself if there are any watch outs for us on our early morning drive that same way from the airport on the Thursday. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Sure no probs
😎👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well our trip from Stoke (Overnighting there)  to Tarbert is 352 miles and 6 hours 12 by car all the way
adding in the 2 ferry crossings reduces the distance to 308 miles, but knocks up the time to 6 hrs 42 plus waiting time for the ferries, so say 7 1/2 hours

so I'm inclined to stick with plan A, unless the A83 gets closed again

Besides, not been up that way before and the route by the side of Loch Lomond looks really nice

Good suggestion though, certainly keep it in mind
		
Click to expand...

Loch Lomond route, A83 is really picturesque, hopefully your journey goes to plan.👍🏻


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well our trip from Stoke (Overnighting there)  to Tarbert is 352 miles and 6 hours 12 by car all the way
adding in the 2 ferry crossings reduces the distance to 308 miles, but knocks up the time to 6 hrs 42 plus waiting time for the ferries, so say 7 1/2 hours

so I'm inclined to stick with plan A, unless the A83 gets closed again

Besides, not been up that way before and the route by the side of Loch Lomond looks really nice

Good suggestion though, certainly keep it in mind
		
Click to expand...

There's a few single track roads if heading to Portavadie , but the food there at the Marina is ist class and cottages are lovely and only 100 yards from the ferry.


----------



## azazel (Sep 24, 2020)

Gourock to Dunoon ferries are pretty good but I'd be wary of Portavadie to Tarbert as it's a small ferry and only takes about a dozen cars at a time, so if it ends up being a busy day for whatever reason you could be waiting for quite a while.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well our trip from Stoke (Overnighting there)  to Tarbert is 352 miles and 6 hours 12 by car all the way
adding in the 2 ferry crossings reduces the distance to 308 miles, but knocks up the time to 6 hrs 42 plus waiting time for the ferries, so say 7 1/2 hours

so I'm inclined to stick with plan A, unless the A83 gets closed again

Besides, not been up that way before and the route by the side of Loch Lomond looks really nice

Good suggestion though, certainly keep it in mind
		
Click to expand...

Depending on how your getting on and where you want to stop and eat, Inveraray is a nice little town and has at least one pub in it and a little high street. Its about 5 hours into your journey, may be a good target.

There is also a little town/village on Loch Lomond that also had a pub (possibly Arrochar), which is about 1hr 30 away from tarbert, I think I stopped there on the way to Fort William a few years ago. You will heave gotten the M6 / M74 / Glasgow / Dumbarton traffic out of the way, so may be good stop off points.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			There's a few single track roads if heading to Portavadie , but the food there at the Marina is ist class and cottages are lovely and only 100 yards from the ferry.
		
Click to expand...

Billy, we are staying in Tarbert at Struans on Wednesday night and getting the 7am ferry to Islay on Thursday morning 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Billy, we are staying in Tarbert at Struans on Wednesday night and getting the 7am ferry to Islay on Thursday morning 👍
		
Click to expand...

At the Struan they'll probably just give you a key for the entrance and your room door, the owners weren't staying there when we visited , We were made welcome in the nearest pub plus it had plenty of space for social distancing  , restaurants and a chippy close by too. 
And not even a beer mat in sight , enjoy guys, I hope the weather holds out for yous


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 24, 2020)

Email sent out to everyone.

Dunaverty green fee and comp fee all in the email.

The Menus for The Ugadale Hotel look very good.


I have just been informed by the chef that the soup on Friday will be Lentil & Bacon and on Saturday, Tomato & Basil 

If you can reply to Cameron that would be great.

This time next week we shall all be stood on The Machrie looking for Camerons drive


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 24, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Email sent out to everyone.

Dunaverty green fee and comp fee all in the email.

The Menus for The Ugadale Hotel look very good.

If you can reply to Cameron that would be great.

This time next week we shall all be stood on The Machrie *laughing at* Camerons drive 

Click to expand...

Fixed the post for you... 

Have a great time up there everyone!


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 24, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Email sent out to everyone.

Dunaverty green fee and comp fee all in the email.

The Menus for The Ugadale Hotel look very good.


I have just been informed by the chef that the soup on Friday will be Lentil & Bacon and on Saturday, Tomato & Basil

If you can reply to Cameron that would be great.

This time next week we shall all be stood on The Machrie looking for Camerons drive 

Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn, received and replied to.
I'll send you the money for Dunaverty tonight 👍.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2020)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers Glyn, received and replied to.
I'll send you the money for Dunaverty tonight 👍.
		
Click to expand...

Send your menu choices to me please - email was in Glyns mail


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Fixed the post for you... 

Have a great time up there everyone!
		
Click to expand...

Fitnylle


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 24, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Send your menu choices to me please - email was in Glyns mail
		
Click to expand...

I know and I have.
Read it as sending Glyn the cash for Dunaverty. 👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 24, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Fitnylle
		
Click to expand...

😁😁😁


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well our trip from Stoke (Overnighting there)  to Tarbert is 352 miles and 6 hours 12 by car all the way
adding in the 2 ferry crossings reduces the distance to 308 miles, but knocks up the time to 6 hrs 42 plus waiting time for the ferries, so say 7 1/2 hours

so I'm inclined to stick with plan A, unless the A83 gets closed again

Besides, not been up that way before and the route by the side of Loch Lomond looks really nice

Good suggestion though, certainly keep it in mind
		
Click to expand...

Wake me up before we reach Loch Lomond 😴👌😉


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2020)

Cake said:



			Could you post a quick update on how that bit of your journey goes on the Weds please - might help @Paperboy and myself if there are any watch outs for us on our early morning drive that same way from the airport on the Thursday. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Not sure when Phil's pulling away from Stoke, but I'll be getting an early start on Wednesday taking the same route, so will possibly be ahead of them.

I'll be posting on my FB and Twitter pages my journey, and as such, any issues I experience I can post up quickly, as I can voice command them all through my Carplay, whereas I'd have to log into here which means pulling over, so I'll try and keep everyone abreast of anything I come across.

My first quick stop will be the excellent Tebay services, then somewhere around Renton, as the last leg then is the real scenic jobbie and I'll just want to take it all in whilst getting to Tarbert in good time to relax and sample the local food & ale, in moderation.

If you want my FB and Twitter details I'll ping them to anyone who wants them to keep alert of anything I come across.


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			don’t you be eating anything spicy.
		
Click to expand...

Believe me, I won't be, and I won't be going in any Nando's or having any Meat Platters again anytime soon, I have been thoroughly decoked


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			Believe me, I won't be, and I won't be going in any Nando's or having any Meat Platters again anytime soon, I have been thoroughly decocked 

Click to expand...

There's an Indian Carry out place in Tarbert quite near the Struan, [ If it's open ]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			Not sure when Phil's pulling away from Stoke, but I'll be getting an early start on Wednesday taking the same route, so will possibly be ahead of them.

I'll be posting on my FB and Twitter pages my journey, and as such, any issues I experience I can post up quickly, as I can voice command them all through my Carplay, whereas I'd have to log into here which means pulling over, so I'll try and keep everyone abreast of anything I come across.

My first quick stop will be the excellent Tebay services, then somewhere around Renton, as the last leg then is the real scenic jobbie and I'll just want to take it all in whilst getting to Tarbert in good time to relax and *sample the local food & ale, in moderation.*

If you want my FB and Twitter details I'll ping them to anyone who wants them to keep alert of anything I come across.
		
Click to expand...

A very wise decision since, in case anyone has forgotten, Mrs. Sturgeon has dropped the Scottish drink drive limit to almost half the English drink drive limit.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 25, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Wake me up before we reach Loch Lomond 😴👌😉
		
Click to expand...

You lucky boy getting a ride in the Frag Jag 😂😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			You lucky boy getting a ride in the Frag Jag 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just put him on the insurance, so he’ll be able to drive it too 😎😎


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			I have been thoroughly decocked 

Click to expand...

I hope that's a typo


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 25, 2020)

Is car sharing allowed in jockland at the moment?


----------



## IanG (Sep 25, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Is car sharing allowed in jockland at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

Only if you have ‘no alternative’ - make of that what you will 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 26, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Is car sharing allowed in jockland at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

A few gay guys sharing shouldn't be a problem


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2020)

Fish said:



			Not sure when Phil's pulling away from Stoke, but I'll be getting an early start on Wednesday taking the same route, so will possibly be ahead of them.

I'll be posting on my FB and Twitter pages my journey, and as such, any issues I experience I can post up quickly, as I can voice command them all through my Carplay, whereas I'd have to log into here which means pulling over, so I'll try and keep everyone abreast of anything I come across.

My first quick stop will be the excellent Tebay services, then somewhere around Renton, as the last leg then is the real scenic jobbie and I'll just want to take it all in whilst getting to Tarbert in good time to relax and sample the local food & ale, in moderation.

If you want my FB and Twitter details I'll ping them to anyone who wants them to keep alert of anything I come across.
		
Click to expand...

We have refined our upward journey a bit and rather than Stoke, we will be overnighting just north of Preston on Tuesday.

This means only 5 hours of driving on Wednesday to Tarbert  

Will update peeps on our progress 👍


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 26, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We have refined our upward journey a bit and rather than Stoke, we will be overnighting just north of Preston on Tuesday.

This means only 5 hours of driving on Wednesday to Tarbert 

Will update peeps on our progress 👍
		
Click to expand...

Phil

Not sure where you are staying but Hotel Ibis is on Junction 32/A6 and cheap. Really close to Motorway. Within in 1 mile towards Preston down A6 there a a few pubs, Black Bull is good and they will not charge you £5 a pint!

Really hope the trip goes well for everybody and initially was coming but had a flight abroad 2 days later which has now been cancelled


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Phil

Not sure where you are staying but Hotel Ibis is on Junction 32/A6 and cheap. Really close to Motorway. Within in 1 mile towards Preston down A6 there a a few pubs, Black Bull is good and they will not charge you £5 a pint!

Really hope the trip goes well for everybody and initially was coming but had a flight abroad 2 days later which has now been cancelled
		
Click to expand...

We are indeed at The Ibis 
Great minds think alike

Thanks for the heads up on the pub side, will need some nosh 👍


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 26, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We are indeed at The Ibis
Great minds think alike

Thanks for the heads up on the pub side, will need some nosh 👍
		
Click to expand...

I thought Preston is in local lockdown?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I thought Preston is in local lockdown?
		
Click to expand...

It is in so far as people visiting each other in their homes etc

Hotels are still open and as long as we obey the social distancing regs and mask up, it’s good to go


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2020)

Decent windy conditions over the weekend, I faired quite well in them, nice prep for the trip, although the forecasts are settling down a bit, I think we might get a squeeze with the weather


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			Decent windy conditions over the weekend, I faired quite well in them, nice prep for the trip, although the forecasts are settling down a bit, I think we might get a squeeze with the weather 

Click to expand...

My cousin lives up there, post pics on fb most days. It’s been glorious! I’ve a feeling it won’t last... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It is in so far as people visiting each other in their homes etc

Hotels are still open and as long as we obey the social distancing regs and mask up, it’s good to go
		
Click to expand...

Fragger, why stop at Preston??

thats not even half way wouldn't you have been better to get up as far as possible?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Fragger, why stop at Preston??

thats not even half way wouldn't you have been better to get up as far as possible?
		
Click to expand...

Im not meeting Mark in Coventry until 5 pm ish, tomorrow . we should get to Preston by 7.30, find some nosh and bed down

Only 5 hours driving the following day so can take it easy 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im not meeting Mark in Coventry until 5 pm ish, tomorrow . we should get to Preston by 7.30, find some nosh and bed down

Only 5 hours driving the following day so can take it easy 👍
		
Click to expand...


well look on the bright side you won't have the full force of a wild west night out in Campbeltown to look forward to


----------



## Captainron (Sep 29, 2020)

Time is drawing near. Safe travels to those attending.Look forward to seeing you all (from a reasonable distance of course) on Thursday.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 29, 2020)

Enjoy all and stay safe. I can't make it to this one and am in a big sulk about it. 

Am sure it'll be a great trip.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2020)

Have a great trip everyone, and look forward to hearing the stories, and seeing the photos.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 29, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Just a heads up the early ferry from Kennacraig to Port Ellen didn't sail today, first one was 9.45 due to technical issues.
lady on the phone couldn't confirm yet if it will affect sailings tomorrow and Thursday.

Theres a service status ap you can download from calmac website.
		
Click to expand...

It looks like there was an issue with a particular boat, that same boat sailed at 9.45 so it’s safe to assume that the problem was fixed
An extra sailing was laid on also

Hopefully sorted 👍


----------



## Captainron (Sep 29, 2020)

richart said:



			Have a great trip everyone, and look forward to hearing the stories, and seeing the photos.

Click to expand...

What goes on tour and all that........


----------



## IanM (Sep 29, 2020)

Sat at laptop, working, should have been our first night on Islay last night... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Have fun folks!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It looks like there was an issue with a particular boat, that same boat sailed at 9.45 so it’s safe to assume that the problem was fixed
An extra sailing was laid on also

Hopefully sorted 👍
		
Click to expand...

I used to work for a company that serviced the turbochargers on the ships.

#Notsurprised


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2020)

Captainron said:



			What goes on tour and all that........


Click to expand...

Oh I can really see you and Glyn keeping quiet. You would both squeal like a little piggy.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 29, 2020)

Just crossing the border into Scotland 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 

The road trip has started 👌

Will email all tee times later to everyone. 

Finally sorted the rooms with both hotels today. It’s been a headache. 

Hoping the forecast improves for tomorrow’s golf at Shiskine


----------



## chellie (Sep 29, 2020)

Have a fabulous time.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 29, 2020)

chellie said:



			Have a fabulous time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Anne

given the situation it’s a miracle we have got this far. 

Managed to get a premier inn 20 mins from Adrossan. Hopefully get across to Arran ok tomorrow.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thanks Anne

given the situation it’s a miracle we have got this far. 

Managed to get a premier inn 20 mins from Adrossan. Hopefully get across to Arran ok tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


When the email landing la? Keen to see that you havnt landed me with stu for 5 rounds in 4 days 🥺


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 29, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			When the email landing la? Keen to see that you havnt landed me with stu for 5 rounds in 4 days 🥺
		
Click to expand...

Sent, received, read, relieved 😅 


Cheers for your efforts boys 👍🏻


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2020)

Tally Ho....🚚


----------



## wookie (Sep 30, 2020)

Safe journeys and have a great trip everyone.  Gutted to be missing it


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2020)

Have a good time chaps


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 30, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ve just put him on the insurance, so he’ll be able to drive it too 😎😎
		
Click to expand...

Brought my leather driving gloves. Tally Ho! 🏎


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 30, 2020)

Cam, operation ardfin sorted.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

Have a great time everyone. 

Not jealous at all. Nope, not one bit!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 30, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just crossing the border into Scotland 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿

The road trip has started 👌

Will email all tee times later to everyone.

Finally sorted the rooms with both hotels today. It’s been a headache.

Hoping the forecast improves for tomorrow’s golf at Shiskine
		
Click to expand...

Safe travels. Well done on the organising front. Sit back, relax and don’t cough 😷 See you from a safe distance on Thursday 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Captainron (Sep 30, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cam, operation ardfin sorted.

Click to expand...

Cheers Pete.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 30, 2020)

Have a great time all, disappointed that i wasn’t able to join you in the end.  Post the pictures.


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2020)

I am currently sitting in meeting room in Camberley when I should be on this trip!  Gutted!!  

Have a great time, play well and hope the weather is kind!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 30, 2020)

https://inverarayhotel.com Brambles of Inveraray is the place to be for lunch...and rain ☔️


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2020)

At the next ferry crossing waiting to get back to the mainland 

just played Shiskine. Wow did we get lucky. managed to play in shorts and shirt for the majority of the round. Incredible considering how wet it was at Adrossan 

It stopped raining when we started and started again once we loaded the clubs back in the car. What an amazing experience and such a fun course.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2020)

I am sat here thinking about that fact that I turned down this trip as I was booked to go to Spain on a golf trip. 

That was a poor decision!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			I am sat here thinking about that fact that I turned down this trip as I was booked to go to Spain on a golf trip.

That was a poor decision!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed Mark 😉
very poor decision as we will post a load of pictures tomorrow with some mega sunshine on an amazing course 👌


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 30, 2020)

couple of pics of Inveraray, lovely place

The last one is the view from our bedroom window in Tarbert

Now in the pub with Fish
Could get messy 🥃😎


----------



## Cake (Sep 30, 2020)

@PhilTheFragger - anything of note on the drive along the Rest and Be Thankful?  It looks like it is closed again due to fears of a landslip

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....orious-rest-thankful-road-closed-22765837.amp


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 30, 2020)

Cake said:



@PhilTheFragger - anything of note on the drive along the Rest and Be Thankful?  It looks like it is closed again due to fears of a landslip

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....orious-rest-thankful-road-closed-22765837.amp

Click to expand...

It’s ok they are running a escorted route along the old military road,
You might have to wait 20 minutes, but they escort a mass of vehicles through the single lane road at the same time 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 30, 2020)

It’s 5.29 and I’m on my 3rd pint with Fish and Radbourne 
Spurs v Chelsea last night has been mentioned and I’m the referee 😎


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s 5.29 and I’m on my 3rd pint with Fish and Radbourne 
Spurs v Chelsea last night has been mentioned and I’m the referee 😎
		
Click to expand...

Get out while you still can mate


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 30, 2020)

I wish you all the best and fair winds.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 30, 2020)

7.10 and The Fishy one has retired for the night to spend more time with his litter tray , Radbourne is having a power nap, then we are hitting Tarbert on a nose bag mission about 7.30

Early night then as we have to catch the 7 am ferry to Islay 👍


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 30, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			7.10 and The Fishy one has retired for the night to spend more time with his litter tray , Radbourne is having a power nap, then we are hitting Tarbert on a nose bag mission about 7.30

Early night then as we have to catch the 7 am ferry to Islay 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2020)

Not long to go but we are nearly on Islay 

Ferry across has been very smooth.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 30, 2020)

Mr Liverbirdie and entourage has arrived in Tarbert
Lock up your donkeys

blooming autocorrect


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Captainron (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



View attachment 32590

Click to expand...

Have a great time, Islay is stunning.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Have a great time, Islay is stunning.
		
Click to expand...

So far I am in love. 

What an evening in the bar so far. The director of golf just spent 45 mins talking to us. So passionate it’s unreal. 

Amazing place.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 30, 2020)

Played troon portland with andy greg, won 4 and 2 after being 3 down after 4. 4 birdies in total, still couldnt play to handicap. A nice gentle starter.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 30, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Played troon portland with andy greg, won 4 and 2 after being 3 down after 4. 4 birdies in total, still couldnt play to handicap. A nice gentle starter.
		
Click to expand...

Portland is good - big changes coming up as well.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 1, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Portland is good - big changes coming up as well.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed the Portland course. 1st hole may be a bit bland but the rest of the course is quality.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 1, 2020)

I was impressed by the Portland. Some seriously good holes and the greens are superb


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			7.10 and The Fishy one has retired for the night to spend more time with his litter tray , Radbourne is having a power nap, then we are hitting Tarbert on a nose bag mission about 7.30

Early night then as we have to catch the 7 am ferry to Islay 👍
		
Click to expand...

In my defense, I’d had a handful of 🍺’s before you arrived, and had already eaten, so it was a bit of an effort to come back out again 😏


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Played troon portland with andy greg, won 4 and 2 after being 3 down after 4. 4 birdies in total, still couldnt play to handicap. A nice gentle starter.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly a polo shirt award that, we all have 4up & lost shirts we get presented with 😜


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2020)

My B&B and view of the Harbour. 
	











I’m fully prepared 😜🏌🏿‍♂️










🏌🏿‍♂️⛳️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2020)

On the 7 am ferry to Islay
😎


----------



## chellie (Oct 1, 2020)

Hope you have a calm sailing across guys.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 1, 2020)

My view this morning. 

Spoke to the hotel about check in times. It’s from 15.00 so you will have to check in afterwards. 

You will also need to book a time for breakfast tomorrow morning as it’s table service. 

For the people in twin rooms you are in for a little treat. 

See you all soon  

For those arriving on the early ferry there is an opportunity to use the wee course but I would advise taking a look around this stunning island.


----------



## chellie (Oct 1, 2020)

I will spend most of the next few days with a black cloud over me. I'm not there


----------



## Captainron (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2020)

Well it would be rude not to 🥃


----------



## IanM (Oct 1, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 32621

Well it would be rude not to 🥃
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourites and was on the itinerary   Fill yer boots!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 1, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:








Click to expand...

That deserves an infraction. 😡


----------



## azazel (Oct 1, 2020)

A glorious couple of days of weather coming up in this part of the world. The weekend is looking less attractive at the moment, although the forecast is getting slightly better as the week goes on.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2020)

Some of the rooms are ready, ask at reception 
The rooms are Uber lush 😎😎


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## IanM (Oct 1, 2020)

Golf Trip Gloating = 2 week ban!!!   I've put the local Coastguard Rescue Team on standby for you lot tonight!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 1, 2020)

The wee course. 

Top notch to warm up.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 1, 2020)

Now.... how often have you been somewhere so special that when you try to describe it to someone who's never been there, you gradually realize that whatever you say will never do it justice & photos are just a snapshot of the place.
AND......  this place is still in the UK. For me the W coast of Scotland & the W Isles is such a place & reinforced by the feed-back I'm reading here.
Enjoy & remember the couple of brilliant days weather coming your way.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 1, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The wee course.

Top notch to warm up.
		
Click to expand...

FFS Glyn I'm getting a stiff neck with these piccies!! HELP, somebody


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2020)

2blue said:



			Now.... how often have you been somewhere so special that when you try to describe it to someone who's never been there, you gradually realize that whatever you say will never do it justice & photos are just a snapshot of the place.
AND......  this place is still in the UK. For me the W coast of Scotland & the W Isles is such a place & reinforced by the feed-back I'm reading here.
Enjoy & remember the couple of brilliant days weather coming your way. 

Click to expand...

Totally agree and honestly believe the break they are getting with the weather will only enhance what they think of Islay.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2020)

A guy not from our group had a hole in 1 this morning, and is standing a round of drinks in the upstairs restaurant 

Might have a wee dram 🥃


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2020)

Oh no , some Bowmore 12 year old has appeared as if by magic 🥃


----------



## IanG (Oct 1, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			A guy not from our group had a hole in 1 this morning, and is standing a round of drinks in the upstairs restaurant

Might have a wee dram 🥃
		
Click to expand...

He picked the wrong day to have his hole in one with you mob around


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 32604


On the 7 am ferry to Islay
😎
		
Click to expand...

I’m going to put that picture on the fridge to keep the kids out of it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 1, 2020)

I was supposed to be in Ireland this week otherwise I would have gone on this trip. All on hold due to travel restrictions, never mind the courses will all be there waiting for me in the spring now instead


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2020)

What a course, absolutely stunning in every way .


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 1, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 32639

View attachment 32640

View attachment 32641

View attachment 32642

View attachment 32643

What a course, absolutely stunning in every way .
		
Click to expand...

you def are getting the best weather in the west it was pish here today


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2020)

The end of a brilliant day

Now the night begins 👍


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 1, 2020)

Glad you’ve had some good weather so far , lucky as some us have had gales and constant rain, enjoying seeing the photos👍 When I was there the road down to Cambletown was good but decided to take the scenic coastal route back that was a mistake as it was a slow and single track road had to concentrate that much I never got to see much of the views.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			A guy not from our group had a hole in 1 this morning, and is standing a round of drinks in the upstairs restaurant

Might have a wee dram 🥃
		
Click to expand...

Just married - confident it'll not be his only hole in one today!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2020)

Can I just say that you have me to thank for the beautiful weather you are enjoying there at the moment.
Had I put my name down for this, which I must be honest I did quite fancy when I saw it first appear, it would be absolutely hammering down with rain and blowing 50mph+ winds right now.
So enjoy.......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 2, 2020)

Just about to get on to the ferry back to the mainland 

Thank you Islay. 

You have been stunning. The weather for October just incredible. 

2 days in shorts and shirts. Just unbelievable. 

The Machrie is something else. Just a superb course with amazing staff.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2020)

Hope the weather holds out for you all. Cats and dogs down South.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Can I just say that you have me to thank for the beautiful weather you are enjoying there at the moment.
Had I put my name down for this, which I must be honest I did quite fancy when I saw it first appear, it would be absolutely hammering down with rain and blowing 50mph+ winds right now.
So enjoy.......

Click to expand...

 Thought you broke your jinx at Bearwood ?


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 2, 2020)

Thought you were on Arran?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 2, 2020)

grumpyjock said:



			Thought you were on Arran?
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2020)

grumpyjock said:



			Thought you were on Arran?
		
Click to expand...

That was yesterday.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 2, 2020)

grumpyjock said:



			Thought you were on Arran?
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			That was yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Day before yesterday I believe.....  on their way to Islay 🤣🤣


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just about to get on to the ferry back to the mainland

Thank you Islay.

You have been stunning. The weather for October just incredible.

2 days in shorts and shirts. Just unbelievable.

The Machrie is something else. Just a superb course with amazing staff.
		
Click to expand...

Well done organising the hotel, golf & weather Glyn 👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿☀️⛳️🏌️‍♂️⛳️🥃🍺👏


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2020)

View from our hotel window this morning 
The First tee at Machrihanish 

Another bit of golfing heaven 😎👍


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 32666

View from our hotel window this morning
The First tee at Machrihanish

Another bit of golfing heaven 😎👍
		
Click to expand...

At least you'll struggle to hit it on the beach from there...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2020)

3 wood, 6 iron, up and down from the green side bunker 😎

Enjoy 👍


----------



## 2blue (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks like the Scottish weather is doing it's best for you....  make the best of it 👍👍


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 3, 2020)

drive4show said:



			3 wood, 6 iron, up and down from the green side bunker 😎

Enjoy 👍
		
Click to expand...

Why would you hit a 3 wood you can land a jumbo jet on the first fairway with even more bail out room to the right. 

Smash that big dog!


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Why would you hit a 3 wood you can land a jumbo jet on the first fairway with even more bail out room to the right.

Smash that big dog!
		
Click to expand...

Didnt I hear Stevek missed it right ?


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 3, 2020)

richart said:



			Didnt I hear Stevek missed it right ?

Click to expand...

No he went ultra safe but its a better story to say he was on the road. He made birdie at 18 off the first tee.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 3, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No he went ultra safe but its a better story to say he was on the road. He made birdie at 18 off the first tee.
		
Click to expand...

I always think that playing the 18th from the 1st tee at Machrihanish would be a great 19th hole/play off set-up


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			I always think that playing the 18th from the 1st tee at Machrihanish would be a great 19th hole/play off set-up
		
Click to expand...

i think the ffew games i've played there, i was on the beach off the first, i don't think i had much club going in either TBH, tide was out though


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i think the few games i've played there, i was on the beach off the first, i don't think i had much club going in either TBH, tide was out though

Click to expand...

When I go there I usually try to have to play one off the beach - just for  the sake of tradition you understand


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			When I go there I usually try to have to play one off the beach - just for  the sake of tradition you understand 

Click to expand...

my thinking is the sortest route between two points is a straight line..., faced with the tide bing in though i might be tempted with the Kemlo line


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			my thinking is the sortest route between two points is a straight line..., faced with the tide bing in though i might be tempted with the Kemlo line

Click to expand...

Sounds like excellent course management to me


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Sounds like excellent course management to me 

Click to expand...

also helps that 10 years as a member at nairn i'm quite prof at playing from the beach


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 3, 2020)

Club too hard up to afford white stakes?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Club too hard up to afford white stakes? 

Click to expand...

no, red stakes all the way from the 1st to past the 7th green. always been a feature of the course from way back, though now there is rock armour to stop any further erosion


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2020)

Well what a day
Machrihanish Dunes 35 points, really enjoyed the course and had a birdie on the 4th .
Really love the creativity needed to manufacture shots on this undulating course.

Then on to Dunaverty, a short, fun course that you shouldn’t take too seriously, but it’s still got its fair share of Tricky challenges, 
36 points here so one happy Fragger 

Walked 31000 steps today, about 14 miles
Great day indeed


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2020)

And it didn’t rain apart from a couple of spots on the 18th at Dunaverty 
So lucky with the weather 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			And it didn’t rain apart from a couple of spots on the 18th at Dunaverty
So lucky with the weather 👍
		
Click to expand...

You're very lucky  , it's been pissin down here all day  , fingers crossed for you


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			You're very lucky  , it's been pissin down here all day  , fingers crossed for you 

Click to expand...

Looks decidedly damp tomorrow
Highly likely my waterproofs will get an airing ☔️


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 32666

View from our hotel window this morning
The First tee at Machrihanish

Another bit of golfing heaven 😎👍
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, that is golf porn. Unlike his golf 😂


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well what a day
Machrihanish Dunes 35 points, really enjoyed the course and had a birdie on the 4th .
Really love the creativity needed to manufacture shots on this undulating course.

Then on to Dunaverty, a short, fun course that you shouldn’t take too seriously, but it’s still got its fair share of Tricky challenges,
36 points here so one happy Fragger

Walked 31000 steps today, about 14 miles
Great day indeed
		
Click to expand...

Good points total especially for first time round the Dunes


----------



## bigslice (Oct 4, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Good points total especially for first time round the Dunes
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt beat the over 40 points scored by a an exforum member at dunaverty few years back. Im still not over it as still sure there was two versions of handicap deduction in play


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 4, 2020)

Dunaverty? Completed it mate 😂🏌️‍♂️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿⛳️


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 4, 2020)

What a superb course Dunes is. 

Everything about it is top draw, the staff are brilliant.

Thanks to @Jacko_G for sorting me a trolley out too, it was very much needed.1


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 32696

View attachment 32697

View attachment 32699

Click to expand...

Loved your Birdie at the 4th. Great golf & celebration 👌⛳️👏


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well what a day
Machrihanish Dunes 35 points, really enjoyed the course and had a birdie on the 4th .
Really love the creativity needed to manufacture shots on this undulating course.

Then on to Dunaverty, a short, fun course that you shouldn’t take too seriously, but it’s still got its fair share of Tricky challenges,
36 points here so one happy Fragger

Walked 31000 steps today, about 14 miles
Great day indeed
		
Click to expand...

Well played over the 36 holes Phil 👏👍 Pleasure to watch from the passenger seat


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Loved your Birdie at the 4th. Great golf & celebration 👌⛳️👏
		
Click to expand...

You mean the loud shout of “Tweet tweet” and multiple fist pumps....... yeah guilty 😂😂


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You mean the loud shout of “Tweet tweet” and multiple fist pumps....... yeah guilty 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Still not even close to my 1! And I'll even give you a stoke!

😉


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 4, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What a superb course Dunes is.

Everything about it is top draw, the staff are brilliant.

Thanks to @Jacko_G for sorting me a trolley out too, it was very much needed.1
		
Click to expand...

Its a long walk I'll grant you!

Any low flying clubs encroach on aircraft trying to land?

😂😂😂😉🚁🚁🚁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Its a long walk I'll grant you!

Any low flying clubs encroach on aircraft trying to land?

😂😂😂😉🚁🚁🚁
		
Click to expand...

The airport was remarkably quiet, just saw one microlight the whole time , didn’t witness any club chucking, 
Young Mr Paperboy did try to out Cam, Cameron in the sweary department, but despite a good effort was doomed to failure
😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 4, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Its a long walk I'll grant you!

Any low flying clubs encroach on aircraft trying to land?

😂😂😂😉🚁🚁🚁
		
Click to expand...

Haha no flying clubs yesterday, thankfully😁


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 4, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha no flying clubs yesterday, thankfully😁
		
Click to expand...

Play well today skipper.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 4, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Its a long walk I'll grant you!

Any low flying clubs encroach on aircraft trying to land?

😂😂😂😉🚁🚁🚁
		
Click to expand...

Decent trek...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 4, 2020)

Cue Chris Rea song...🎶
https://music.apple.com/gb/album/on-the-beach/64807098?i=64807030


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 4, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Decent trek...
		
Click to expand...

4hr47min round?


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2020)

drive4show said:



			4hr47min round?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be more worried about the average heart rate, unless there was a point in the round where he was in danger of losing to the Fragger.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 4, 2020)

Crow said:



			I'd be more worried about the average heart rate, unless there was a point in the round where he was in danger of losing to the Fragger.
		
Click to expand...

Carrying through, up & over those Dunes nearly did for me 🥵


----------



## Captainron (Oct 4, 2020)

Absolutely fantastic trip. The weather was just unreal and a few even played some decent golf.

Thanks to all who made the trip and please feel free to keep banging on about how awesome it was.

Not a bad course on the trip and they were in fantastic condition.

Winners of each day were as follows

Machrie

1st - Adam Warne
2nd - Chris McAngus
3rd - Laurie Lax (@Cake)

Mach Dunes

1st - Stuart Chadwick (@Stuart_C)
2nd - Lee Gilbert
3rd - John Brydon (@jobr1850)

Machrihanish

1st - Cameron Roy (@Captainron)
2nd - Terry McDowell
3rd - Lee Gilbert

Overall Winners

1st - Lee Gilbert
2nd - Cameron Roy

Glyn will be in touch to sort out the winnings.

Big thanks to @Lincoln Quaker for all his awesome organisation which made this golfing pilgrimage possible.

Safe trip home for all of you.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2020)

Great trip guys, 
Had the utter embarrassment of hitting the beach with my drive off the first, this morning and then having to coincide my second shot with a gap in the lapping waves, comedy gold apparently. 

Any way that put me right off as only had 8 points at the turn, blobbed the 10th too

Then I don’t know what happened but started scoring, had a birdie on the par 5 12th and a string of 3 pointers for 20 on the back 9 

Game of 2 halves John

Just reached Moffat our base for tonight and would like to thank Glyn and Cam for a brilliant trip and to Mark (Radbourne) for putting up with me for the whole time 
👍😎


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 4, 2020)

It can be an unforgiving course - clearly used your top drawer golf yesterday at the Dunes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 4, 2020)

Glyn, Cam, thanks for a great trip, shame I left my swing at home but the scenery just about made up for it. Good to actually get out of the house and see some old faces. This is somewhere I’d love to come back to.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great trip guys,
Had the utter embarrassment of hitting the beach with my drive off the first, this morning and then having to coincide my second shot with a gap in the lapping waves, comedy gold apparently.

Any way that put me right off as only had 8 points at the turn, blobbed the 10th too

Then I don’t know what happened but started scoring, had a birdie on the par 5 12th and a string of 3 pointers for 20 on the back 9

Game of 2 halves John

Just reached Moffat our base for tonight and would like to thank Glyn and Cam for a brilliant trip and to Mark (Radbourne) for putting up with me for the whole time
👍😎
		
Click to expand...

No change there then.....


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great trip guys,
Had the utter embarrassment of hitting the beach with my drive off the first, this morning and then having to coincide my second shot with a gap in the lapping waves, comedy gold apparently.

Any way that put me right off as only had 8 points at the turn, blobbed the 10th too

Then I don’t know what happened but started scoring, had a birdie on the par 5 12th and a string of 3 pointers for 20 on the back 9

Game of 2 halves John

Just reached Moffat our base for tonight and would like to thank Glyn and Cam for a brilliant trip and to Mark (Radbourne) for putting up with me for the whole time
👍😎
		
Click to expand...

How far is that carry over the beach on the first?  The photos maybe deceiving as it doesn't look long, we have a similar hole that we have to drive directly over a beach about 170 yard carry.

You were blessed with the weather and must have made your trip so much more enjoyable


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 4, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Absolutely fantastic trip. The weather was just unreal and a few even played some decent golf.

Thanks to all who made the trip and please feel free to keep banging on about how awesome it was.

Not a bad course on the trip and they were in fantastic condition.

Winners of each day were as follows

Machrie

1st - Adam Warne
2nd - Chris McAngus
3rd - Laurie Lax (@Cake)

Mach Dunes

1st - Stuart Chadwick (@Stuart_C)
2nd - Lee Gilbert
3rd - John Brydon (@jobr1850)

Machrihanish

1st - Cameron Roy (@Captainron)
2nd - Terry McDowell
3rd - Lee Gilbert

Overall Winners

1st - Lee Gilbert
2nd - Cameron Roy

Glyn will be in touch to sort out the winnings.

Big thanks to @Lincoln Quaker for all his awesome organisation which made this golfing pilgrimage possible.

Safe trip home for all of you.
		
Click to expand...

Great work @Lincoln Quaker 👏👌 & @Captainron 
Great venues/hotels, amazing golf courses & perfect weather 
if Carlsberg did golf trips...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great trip guys,
Had the utter embarrassment of hitting the beach with my drive off the first, this morning and then having to coincide my second shot with a gap in the lapping waves, comedy gold apparently.

Any way that put me right off as only had 8 points at the turn, blobbed the 10th too

Then I don’t know what happened but started scoring, had a birdie on the par 5 12th and a string of 3 pointers for 20 on the back 9

Game of 2 halves John

Just reached Moffat our base for tonight and would like to thank Glyn and Cam for a brilliant trip and to Mark (Radbourne) for putting up with me for the whole time
👍😎
		
Click to expand...

My pleasure Fragger. Spanish Birdie on the 12th was a joy to behold 🥳🐥👍


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks Glynn & Cam, top draw organizers and quality courses & accommodation 👍👏👏

Struggled on the front 9 at Machrie both days but redeemed myself with good back nines, so happy with my scores.

Dunes was amazing, back to back birdies on the 4th & 5th with a handful of pars and was killing it, had Cam belly up for the Matchplay win but then 3 stabbed the Si1 when putting for birdie and came off with a bogey😡

Then just imploded on the 18th, duck hook drive, hacked out the rough, twice, then had 180yds to the green, flew over the flag and green and lost my only ball of the round 😡 which allowed Cam & Dave the win 😟

Loved Machrahanish more though, again out the traps fast, drove the beach with my 3w, which I used off the tee for the whole round, should have parred the 1st, but lipped out, but then parred the next 3 holes😎 Silly error on 7 cost me a blob so turned on 17, again some nice pars but messed up 16 for a blob and came in with 16, but happy with my round & another 33points.

Great drive back to the purple palace at Glasgow Airport, the scenery was stunning.

Thanks to all my partners, great company, and once again, well done Glynn 👏👏


----------



## bernix (Oct 5, 2020)

stunning pics! cant wait to join you on the next trip


----------



## Badger (Oct 5, 2020)

Just got home from a fantastic trip, special thanks to Glynn & Cam for their time and efforts in organising and to Jon for driving.  As a frequent visitor to that part of the world it was great for me to see the enjoyment and wonder of others seeing it for the first time,  be it the views from the ferries or the A83 to the courses themselves, it sounds as though many are planning on returning in the future which is great.

Thanks also to all my playing partners for putting up with my atrocious golf which although frustrating at times didn't spoil my enjoyment of any of the great courses we played. The acommodation at both hotels was fantastic,  when we asked at The Machrie if there was a TV where we could watch the football we weren't expecting to be directed to a cinema room with full size screen and leather seats !


----------



## Captainron (Oct 5, 2020)

Our KFC loving travel agent


----------



## JamesR (Oct 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



View attachment 32735

Our KFC loving travel agent
		
Click to expand...

Is he sharing that?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 5, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Is he sharing that?
		
Click to expand...

Don’t be so stupid.


----------



## DRW (Oct 5, 2020)

Surely he didn't 

Gut wrenching later!

Nice to read the write ups, a cracking trip, Dunes is one long undulating walk.


----------



## Dando (Oct 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



View attachment 32735

Our KFC loving travel agent
		
Click to expand...

He looks happier than a dog with 2 dicks


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2020)

Machrie Day 1






















TBC...


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2020)

Machrie Day 1


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2020)

Machrie Day 2


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2020)

Dunes


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2020)

Dunes


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2020)

Dunaverty


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 5, 2020)

Back home, what a trip.
Glorious, just glorious .
Glyn, Cam, can't thank you enough for all the effort you put in to making this happen.
Amazing part of the world, and the weather .
A long way to go but would sign up for it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Grezza (Oct 5, 2020)

Awesome trip! Thank you so much for organising...

Machrie was magical from the moment we turned up to see the sun rise... Macrihanish Old was a belter of a track and Dunaverty was fun! 

Look forward to the next one 👍😀


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Oct 5, 2020)

The scenery just looks stunning in these photos! I’ve not yet been fortunate to have visited that side of Scotland yet, but it looks like it was an amazing golf trip. Jealous to all those who went 

The rough looks pretty but scary though. Was anyone keeping track of the lost ball count...


----------



## chellie (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm still feeling grumpy as we weren't there


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hey Robin, I’ve pinched this. Hope you don’t mind 👍🏻


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 5, 2020)

What a trip! And apart from snoring roomys I loved every minute.

Huge thanks to Glyn an Cam, hope you enjoyed that kfc, it was richly deserved! 

Also thanks to Jacko for signing me on again. Do us a favour mate and move on to Western so I can complete the ‘trick 



Am I allowed to mention next year yet?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 5, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			What a trip! And apart from snoring roomys I loved every minute.

Huge thanks to Glyn an Cam, hope you enjoyed that kfc, it was richly deserved!

Also thanks to Jacko for signing me on again. Do us a favour mate and move on to Western so I can complete the ‘trick



*Am I allowed to mention next year yet?*

Click to expand...

Ooooh. 


Go on. Do it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2020)

2blue said:



			Now.... how often have you been somewhere so special that when you try to describe it to someone who's never been there, you gradually realize that whatever you say will never do it justice & photos are just a snapshot of the place.
AND......  this place is still in the UK. For me the W coast of Scotland & the W Isles is such a place & reinforced by the feed-back I'm reading here.
Enjoy & remember the couple of brilliant days weather coming your way. 

Click to expand...

Absolutely, Dave. I think i'll be going back to Islay in the next year or so. My 5th visit to Scotland in the last 18 months for golf or holidays, people dont know what the're missing.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Cue Chris Rea song...🎶
https://music.apple.com/gb/album/on-the-beach/64807098?i=64807030

Click to expand...


I resemble that song / shot.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ve been up there once on a whisky tour, but never for golf... soo fricking jealous!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 6, 2020)

What.A.Trip.

A massive thank you to @Lincoln Quaker  and his sidekick @Captainron  for arranging another tremendous golf trip.

We only done the Mach Dunes/Dunaverty/Mach part of it but by the sounds of it we’ve missed a cracker at The Machrie. We started early Friday morning with a trip to Glasgow Gailes courtesy of @Jacko_G, a really good track then on Upto Machrihanish. We ended it yesterday at Kilmarnock Barassie, another really good course in good nick.

Mach Dunes was an absolute rasper. I’m not usually a fan of courses with blind shots but this is a beauty. Can’t wait to go back.

Dunaverty was a quirky fun track. Bit of a trek after playing Dunes but a really enjoyable course.

Mcahrihannish was immense. I found the  front 9 really tough but some brilliant holes and enjoyed every minute of it. 

It was great to see a few new faces along with the same old ugly mugs too.

looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 6, 2020)

Wow, Just wow.

Thanks for so many positive comments.

The courses were magnificent, the hotels and food superb and the weather for October was just the icing on the cake.

This has to be the hardest meet I have had to arrange in all the time that I have been doing these.

Its taken well over 100 hours of my time to do this one, the stress with hotels and dealing with 4 different courses, 2 hotels and so many different people down to furlough issues I was amazed we actually got to go.

We had over 60 names at one point and eventually ended up with 28 on the trip so whilst not the biggest its certainly been the most eventful.

Thanks to @Captainron for helping with the comps and tee times as his work has been invaluable on this trip. He listens to me whilst I am stressing and this trip has been a lot of stress getting to the point where it nearly got cancelled a few days before the event but one hotel went above and beyond to make sure we still got to go.

As for next years meet............ 

I think we are going to a break on organising these as we have had a good run but I could do with a break.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 6, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wow, Just wow.

Thanks for so many positive comments.

The courses were magnificent, the hotels and food superb and the weather for October was just the icing on the cake.

This has to be the hardest meet I have had to arrange in all the time that I have been doing these.

Its taken well over 100 hours of my time to do this one, the stress with hotels and dealing with 4 different courses, 2 hotels and so many different people down to furlough issues I was amazed we actually got to go.

We had over 60 names at one point and eventually ended up with 28 on the trip so whilst not the biggest its certainly been the most eventful.

Thanks to @Captainron for helping with the comps and tee times as his work has been invaluable on this trip. He listens to me whilst I am stressing and this trip has been a lot of stress getting to the point where it nearly got cancelled a few days before the event but one hotel went above and beyond to make sure we still got to go.

As for next years meet............

I think we are going to a break on organising these as we have had a good run but I could do with a break.
		
Click to expand...

KFC’s across the country will be devastated to hear that you’re not out and about as much for golf trips moving forward


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think we are going to a break on organising these as we have had a good run but I could do with a break.
		
Click to expand...

You said that after Sunningdale and look what happened 👍


----------



## Captainron (Oct 6, 2020)

I’ve seen just how much work @Lincoln Quaker puts into getting these trips done. Most of them take 2 years to put together because of all the research that he puts in before he even picks up the phone to a venue in anger. 

This trip was fantastic and I’m glad he (we to a lesser extent) went out on a massive high.


----------



## DRW (Oct 6, 2020)

Oh that's shame, hope you return to organising trips at sometime in the future. They are great fun for 'us people' who just attend, enjoy it and I am very grateful for the trips I attended.


----------



## chellie (Oct 6, 2020)

So sorry to have missed the last trip you've organised but fully understand why you would need a break.  for all that you have done Glyn and Cam.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 6, 2020)

chellie said:



			So sorry to have missed the last trip you've organised but fully understand why you would need a break.  for all that you have done Glyn and Cam.
		
Click to expand...

Stop encouraging him, he doesn’t need a break. 😂😂


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 6, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wow, Just wow.

Thanks for so many positive comments.

The courses were magnificent, the hotels and food superb and the weather for October was just the icing on the cake.

This has to be the hardest meet I have had to arrange in all the time that I have been doing these.

Its taken well over 100 hours of my time to do this one, the stress with hotels and dealing with 4 different courses, 2 hotels and so many different people down to furlough issues I was amazed we actually got to go.

We had over 60 names at one point and eventually ended up with 28 on the trip so whilst not the biggest its certainly been the most eventful.

Thanks to @Captainron for helping with the comps and tee times as his work has been invaluable on this trip. He listens to me whilst I am stressing and this trip has been a lot of stress getting to the point where it nearly got cancelled a few days before the event but one hotel went above and beyond to make sure we still got to go.

As for next years meet............ 

I think we are going to a break on organising these as we have had a good run but I could do with a break.
		
Click to expand...

100 hours is incredible and an amazing feat to get the job done.
Well done


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2020)

Gutted to have missed the last trip (sure we will pester you for an encore)! 

Can only pass on my congrats and thanks for all the quality courses I've had the pleasure courtesy of your efforts, guys!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm happy to arrange a mega meet at my place for 3 others to join me but you'll need to sort out your own travel, accommodation and food.

How difficult can it possibly be?


----------



## IanM (Oct 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Stop encouraging him, he doesn’t need a break. 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Be fair, he doesn't need to start any planning till at least Thursday!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 6, 2020)

IanM said:



			Be fair, he doesn't need to start any planning till at least Thursday!
		
Click to expand...

Jesus Ian, you're a hard task master aren't you.....I was thinking till next Monday 😁


----------



## 2blue (Oct 6, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wow, Just wow.

Thanks for so many positive comments.

The courses were magnificent, the hotels and food superb and the weather for October was just the icing on the cake.

This has to be the hardest meet I have had to arrange in all the time that I have been doing these.

Its taken well over 100 hours of my time to do this one, the stress with hotels and dealing with 4 different courses, 2 hotels and so many different people down to furlough issues I was amazed we actually got to go.

We had over 60 names at one point and eventually ended up with 28 on the trip so whilst not the biggest its certainly been the most eventful.

Thanks to @Captainron for helping with the comps and tee times as his work has been invaluable on this trip. He listens to me whilst I am stressing and this trip has been a lot of stress getting to the point where it nearly got cancelled a few days before the event but one hotel went above and beyond to make sure we still got to go.

As for next years meet............

I think we are going to a break on organising these as we have had a good run but I could do with a break.
		
Click to expand...

As someone who has attended pretty much all of your other unbelievably varied meets, Glyn, I'd have to say what a great achievement it was for getting this one done through extremely difficult circumstances.
However you won't get me (& perhaps Crawford as well) feeling guilty for tempting you to take on this last challenge, as you were always going to get enormous satisfaction & enjoyment from this visit to one of the UK's most remote golfing areas.......   Now time for a well earned rest & a chance to concentrate on your own game.
All the best & hoping to bump into you again on some fairways somewhere.


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 6, 2020)

Congrats Glyn. Always a pleasure whenever you’ve arranged any trips. understand why you want a break and will only be arranging the Sunningdale trips every other year in the future. You deserve the break!


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 6, 2020)

You guys are makin it sound like he’s died. The fella just wants a week off! 

I’d put my ping g2 9 wood that he’s gagging to get stuck back in, He’s just still bloated from that Kfc...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 7, 2020)

Dodged a bullet there then Covid: Pubs and restaurants in central Scotland to close https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-54449573


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 7, 2020)

Phew
Talk about lucky 👍


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 7, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Dodged a bullet there then Covid: Pubs and restaurants in central Scotland to close https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-54449573

Click to expand...

Argyll & Bute are not effected and I believe hotels are ok?


----------



## The Lion (Oct 7, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wow, Just wow.

Thanks for so many positive comments.

The courses were magnificent, the hotels and food superb and the weather for October was just the icing on the cake.

This has to be the hardest meet I have had to arrange in all the time that I have been doing these.

Its taken well over 100 hours of my time to do this one, the stress with hotels and dealing with 4 different courses, 2 hotels and so many different people down to furlough issues I was amazed we actually got to go.

We had over 60 names at one point and eventually ended up with 28 on the trip so whilst not the biggest its certainly been the most eventful.

Thanks to @Captainron for helping with the comps and tee times as his work has been invaluable on this trip. He listens to me whilst I am stressing and this trip has been a lot of stress getting to the point where it nearly got cancelled a few days before the event but one hotel went above and beyond to make sure we still got to go.

As for next years meet............

I think we are going to a break on organising these as we have had a good run but I could do with a break.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a new member here, and I'd just like to say I've found it interesting observing some of the drama of organisation from afar; I even briefly considered coming last minute, but couldn't make it work. So I just wanted to give you kudos for making such a huge effort! 

For the future, I'm based in Liverpool and am a member of a club in Wales. I also have country memberships in Scotland, plus am hoping to join a club more local to me, although it may be a while. In essence, I've got quite a bit of trip and course knowledge and am keen to come on future forum meets, but also potentially help organise a few for next year and beyond, so am happy to help as much as I can, even suggest ideas for trips, if people are game...

Best wishes
The Lion


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2020)

The Lion said:



			I'm a new member here, and I'd just like to say I've found it interesting observing some of the drama of organisation from afar; I even briefly considered coming last minute, but couldn't make it work. So I just wanted to give you kudos for making such a huge effort! 

For the future, I'm based in Liverpool and am a member of a club in Wales. I also have country memberships in Scotland, plus am hoping to join a club more local to me, although it may be a while. In essence, I've got quite a bit of trip and course knowledge and am keen to come on future forum meets, but also potentially help organise a few for next year and beyond, so am happy to help as much as I can, even suggest ideas for trips, if people are game...

Best wishes
The Lion
		
Click to expand...

Welcome matey.... you couldn't be in a better position than the NW though, at times, there's a lot to head south for. Hope to maybe link up at some time on one of the NW's meets as there's very little activity in this area or the NE/


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 7, 2020)

Genuinely the best golf trip I’ve ever been lucky enough to go on. 

It was fantastic start to finish and I can’t give enough Kudos to Glyn and Cam for squaring it all away in such a smooth and pleasant way. Everything ticked with military precision and that must have taken some huge planning. 

The machrie was probably my favourite golf resort I have ever visited (and I’ve been to some pretty swanky places) and apart from witnessing fully grown men drinking ladies drinks, it was amazing start to finish. What a place. Just stunning in every aspect.

Have to say though. The ferry back across was the highlight. 😂

‘Tell them’ Cam...


----------



## Hooker (Oct 7, 2020)

Jealous that I wasn't brave enough to bite the bullet and go. 

But very glad the weather paid off for all the efforts of the organisers and those who committed themselves to go. Loving the pictures and write ups. Gives a sense of what the trip was like and one to add to the bucket list.


----------



## IanM (Oct 7, 2020)

....book it and they will come.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2020)

The Lion said:



			I'm a new member here, and I'd just like to say I've found it interesting observing some of the drama of organisation from afar; I even briefly considered coming last minute, but couldn't make it work. So I just wanted to give you kudos for making such a huge effort! 

For the future, I'm based in Liverpool and am a member of a club in Wales. I also have country memberships in Scotland, plus am hoping to join a club more local to me, although it may be a while. In essence, I've got quite a bit of trip and course knowledge and am keen to come on future forum meets, but also potentially help organise a few for next year and beyond, so am happy to help as much as I can, even suggest ideas for trips, if people are game...

Best wishes
The Lion
		
Click to expand...

Getting on some of the forum meets opens up a whole new world so quite a few on here with previous mega-meets to Aberdeen (Cruden, Murcar, Trump and Carnoustie), plus Inverness (Dornoch, Castle Stuart, 4-5 others) and the most recent one has seen many friendships made. 

Yearly H4H meets at Surrey heathlands, 2 x Sunningdale trips, plus many other regulars like Cooden and Forest pines also sees good but less expensive courses give options to all. 6 scousers were on last weeks trip, as well, out of 26, and more from the NW see us well represented at some of the meets.

Just one question - which is the best course out of Hillside and Formby?

Choose well, mon ami.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 8, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wow, Just wow.

Thanks for so many positive comments.

The courses were magnificent, the hotels and food superb and the weather for October was just the icing on the cake.

This has to be the hardest meet I have had to arrange in all the time that I have been doing these.

Its taken well over 100 hours of my time to do this one, the stress with hotels and dealing with 4 different courses, 2 hotels and so many different people down to furlough issues I was amazed we actually got to go.

We had over 60 names at one point and eventually ended up with 28 on the trip so whilst not the biggest its certainly been the most eventful.

Thanks to @Captainron for helping with the comps and tee times as his work has been invaluable on this trip. He listens to me whilst I am stressing and this trip has been a lot of stress getting to the point where it nearly got cancelled a few days before the event but one hotel went above and beyond to make sure we still got to go.

As for next years meet............

I think we are going to a break on organising these as we have had a good run but I could do with a break.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome job Glyn! 👏 Rick got me to join him on the Trump/Carnoustie trip after a Mid-Am event. He sold it as ‘the best golf meet you’ll find anywhere in UK’. He was right! Everyone I’ve attended has been 5* golf, accommodation, venue (& sometimes even weather). 
Can’t begin to imagine the hours that go into getting the deals you continue to get for us on these trips. 

Happy retirement Mr. Sinatra 😎


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Genuinely the best golf trip I’ve ever been lucky enough to go on.

It was fantastic start to finish and I can’t give enough Kudos to Glyn and Cam for squaring it all away in such a smooth and pleasant way. Everything ticked with military precision and that must have taken some huge planning.

The machrie was probably my favourite golf resort I have ever visited (and I’ve been to some pretty swanky places) and *apart from witnessing fully grown men drinking ladies drinks*, it was amazing start to finish. What a place. Just stunning in every aspect.

Have to say though. The ferry back across was the highlight. 😂

‘Tell them’ Cam...
		
Click to expand...

I blame Peter (Liverbirdie), he said that Baileys & Tia Maria with ice was a must try, so I did


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2020)

Fish said:



			I blame Peter (Liverbirdie), he said that Baileys & Tia Maria with ice was a must try, so I did 

Click to expand...

3 times you tried it.....


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 8, 2020)

Fish said:



			I blame Peter (Liverbirdie), he said that Baileys & Tia Maria with ice was a must try, so I did 

Click to expand...

Sheep 😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Sheep 😉
		
Click to expand...

What, after the Bailey's & Tia Maria?    No wonder Glyn's not doing any more trips.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			3 times you tried it..... 

Click to expand...

I was going to have a Sherry chaser, but I think Tuggles would have had a fit 😜


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2020)

Fish said:



			I was going to have a Sherry chaser, but I think Tuggles would have had a fit 😜
		
Click to expand...

I had you down as a babyCham drinker


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			I had you down as a babyCham drinker
		
Click to expand...

Only with a cherry 🍒


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 8, 2020)

Fish said:



			I was going to have a Sherry chaser, but I think Tuggles would have had a fit 😜
		
Click to expand...

Standard ex Squaddie behaviour tbh. 

I’m not shocked 😉


----------



## IanM (Oct 8, 2020)

I thought you'd have been thrown out for ordering anything other than the local brew!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 8, 2020)

IanM said:



			I thought you'd have been thrown out for ordering anything other than the local brew!
		
Click to expand...

The Bowmore 12 was really quite lovely 🥃


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2020)

Just to say thanks to Glyn for what I think is the best forum trip I've been on.

Fantastic courses, cracking hotels, boss rooms/suites, great food and with only 26 of us on it, we could all socially distance but still have a good natter. The journeys were also an event in themselves, especially when I climbed into some stranger's car at Kennacraig, but mainly for the scenery.

It was a blessing in disguise at times having the 10pm curfew, as was knackered the first few nights, but at the same time a rattling good pee up is ideal for one night, normally.

Machrie - quality course, really well designed and in a great spot and managed to avoid the rain and rainbow that seemed to circle around us during the day, and glad we had 2 rounds here. 37 and 35 points meant I played to handicap over the 2 days.

Mach Dunes was a challenge, especially the length or the par 5's and thats even before the swales on the greens.

Machrihanish was tough, and after losing one "on the beach"- Cheers, Radbourne.  couldnt get going.

Dunaverty was a great little change from a championship course, although like a Jack Russell, dont think that something small doesnt have an aggressive little nasty side.

Troon championship was great, parred the longest hole in open rota golf, "airmailed" the postage stamp, and played the last 4 in 1 under gross, and also had 3 birdie putts narrowly missed as well on the last 4 hole run for home, which finished off a great trip.

Thanks to Cam for sorting the comps, and also well done to the forummers and other chaps who stuck with it even though things didnt look like it would go ahead at times, but as we all know, it was well worth it.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great trip guys,
Had the utter embarrassment of hitting the beach with my drive off the first, this morning and then having to coincide my second shot with a gap in the lapping waves, comedy gold apparently.

Any way that put me right off as only had 8 points at the turn, blobbed the 10th too

Then I don’t know what happened but started scoring, had a birdie on the par 5 12th and a string of 3 pointers for 20 on the back 9

Game of 2 halves John

Just reached Moffat our base for tonight and would like to thank Glyn and Cam for a brilliant trip and to Mark (Radbourne) for putting up with me for the whole time
👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Thought I’d share this 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CF7wytUneu5GRbU31wr0y2jI9tSVThKqttMbkE0/
 as it has me in stitches every time I see it 😂
P.s. Fragger flushed it off the beach...out of bounds 🏌️‍♂️😆


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 16, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-54561601


Didnt we get lucky or what! 

36 holes that day completely dry.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 16, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-54561601


Didnt we get lucky or what!

36 holes that day completely dry.
		
Click to expand...

Never in doubt if you’re the organiser. Pity them now you’ve given up


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Never in doubt if you’re the organiser. Pity them now you’ve given up
		
Click to expand...

Don't massage that ego any more, he's had a week off. I fully expect the announcement of  next years epic trip by Monday. Obviously with the moaners and slow players blackballed😁


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-54561601


Didnt we get lucky or what!

36 holes that day completely dry.
		
Click to expand...

An incredible achievement Glyn & Cam as the experience of travelling so far to finish up as a drowned-rat for 4 days would have been hard to carry off.  Such a trip requires a very brave attitude but the rewards are equivalent!! Well done you guys.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-54561601


Didnt we get lucky or what!

36 holes that day completely dry.
		
Click to expand...


That depends; if you were in charge of weather it was professionally organised, if Cam was in charge of weather we got lucky!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			That depends; if you were in charge of weather it was professionally organised, if Cam was in charge of weather we got lucky! 

Click to expand...

Was the Beast from the East Cams fault then ?

Must've been 🤔


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Was the Beast from the East Cams fault then ?

Must've been 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was the Beast from the East


----------



## Cake (Oct 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			I thought he was the Beast from the East 

Click to expand...

Nope, he’s the Uncouth from the South (stupid English language not making that rhyme 😂)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2020)

“Potty Mouth from the South” works 😂😂😎


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I played that day on the opposite coast..... where dry it was not!!!   

#soaked
#bloodysoaked
#didisayigotsoaked
		
Click to expand...

Marti Pellow to a tee,


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 18, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-54561601


Didnt we get lucky or what!

36 holes that day completely dry.
		
Click to expand...

Unreal! Getting 36 holes in on that day was miraculous enough, never mind without any rain 👏


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 25, 2020)

Just reminiscing about what a fantastic trip this was and how lucky we were with everything, COVID restrictions, weather etc
It was about as perfect as it could possibly have been 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 25, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just reminiscing about what a fantastic trip this was and how lucky we were with everything, COVID restrictions, weather etc
It was about as perfect as it could possibly have been 👍
		
Click to expand...

Really lucky, not even a beer mat in sight


----------



## chellie (Nov 25, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just reminiscing about what a fantastic trip this was and how lucky we were with everything, COVID restrictions, weather etc
It was about as perfect as it could possibly have been 👍
		
Click to expand...

No need to rub it in


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 25, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just reminiscing about what a fantastic trip this was and how lucky we were with everything, COVID restrictions, weather etc
It was about as perfect as it could possibly have been 👍
		
Click to expand...

As trips go it’s up there with the best I have ever had on a forum meet. 

Weather was perfect and the golf courses and hotels superb. Even the lockdown didn’t affect some for the amount they drank 😳


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 17, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just reminiscing about what a fantastic trip this was and how lucky we were with everything, COVID restrictions, weather etc
It was about as perfect as it could possibly have been 👍
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% Phil 👌 Hard for me to admit but 10pm curfews are the way forward for my touring game. Early to bed, early to rise, etc., etc. 
The venues were awesome, courses immaculate (even Dunaverty) & the scenery to die for! Considering what the country was going through at that time it’s a small miracle it went ahead. Thanks to Glyn & Cam for the arrangements & Phil for the driving (inc. the 1st tee at Machrahanish 🤣). Stay safe gents. See you all in 2021 🙏🏌️‍♂️⛳️


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2020)

Got that trip on the plans for post Covid... I think 2021 will be less lock down, but the "stop-start" measures will make forward planning a challenge!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 9, 2021)

Road's open lads...https://www.heraldscotland.com/news...en-first-time-two-months-using-escort-system/


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Road's open lads...https://www.heraldscotland.com/news...en-first-time-two-months-using-escort-system/

Click to expand...

Excellent news. 

Now who is up for another trip back to Kintyre and Islay 🙋


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2021)

Me!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Excellent news.

Now who is up for another trip back to Kintyre and Islay 🙋
		
Click to expand...

I’m in 👍


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2021)

Do you guys think you'll get that lucky with the weather, twice? Worth a try though!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Excellent news.

Now who is up for another trip back to Kintyre and Islay 🙋
		
Click to expand...


Definitely. shall I send you my deposit now? 😉


----------



## IanM (Jan 9, 2021)

Having missed the last one... I'd walk there!


----------



## chellie (Jan 9, 2021)

IanM said:



			Having missed the last one... I'd walk there!
		
Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 9, 2021)

I can’t decide if this is genuine or not


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I can’t decide if this is genuine or not
		
Click to expand...

First one was, I’d be back in a shot


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			First one was, I’d be back in a shot
		
Click to expand...

Is that to try and find all the balls you lost


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I can’t decide if this is genuine or not
		
Click to expand...

Very genuine. 

It won’t be this year but I will arrange again. 

I think it was one of the best road trips we have been on. 

I know we might not get the same weather like last time but the courses are just superb.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Is that to try and find all the balls you lost

Click to expand...

Blimey. Fragger can’t have lost as many as I did. I reckon I lost more balls on that trip than I did in the whole year 😳

The rough at all the courses was a magnet for my TP5s 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Blimey. Fragger can’t have lost as many as I did. I reckon I lost more balls on that trip than I did in the whole year 😳

The rough at all the courses was a magnet for my TP5s 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You ask @Radbourne2010 he will vouch 👍


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Is that to try and find all the balls you lost

Click to expand...

We spent alot of time looking, but found most off them :O


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2021)

The Machrie was just a top notch venue. Accommodation and staff were magnificent but they were still overshadowed by the course itself.

Great routing and variety of holes with some of the best green complexes I’ve set foot on


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 10, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Very genuine.

It won’t be this year but I will arrange again.

I think it was one of the best road trips we have been on.

I know we might not get the same weather like last time but the courses are just superb.
		
Click to expand...

I could be persuaded to drag myself up there again 😀👍


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2021)

Best to leave it for 4-5 years Glyn, let it build up as a mythical trip for a few years yet, then go.

The ones who went before can savour it for a bit longer then , and many more places to go in the meantime.

Its probably as cheap to do Crans-sur-siere, Le Golf nationale, La Touquet one year.


----------



## Dando (Jan 10, 2021)

chellie said:



			Same here!
		
Click to expand...

I’ll knock for you on my way past


----------



## Dando (Jan 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Is that to try and find all the balls you lost

Click to expand...

Is he going for a month?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 11, 2021)

count me in next time


----------



## Captainron (Jan 11, 2021)

So how long did @Lincoln Quaker retire from organising trips???

@Stuart_C who won the sweep??


----------



## IanM (Jan 11, 2021)

I'd heard he hadn't even reached home!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			So how long did @Lincoln Quaker retire from organising trips???

@Stuart_C *who won the sweep*??
		
Click to expand...


Some guy off twitter correctly guessed and won by 0.04%. He's won a vokey wedge (his choice of loft and grind), 2 dozen premium balls and a quality  sweater, all of which has been sent to him.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Some guy off twitter correctly guessed and won by 0.04%. He's won a vokey wedge (his choice of loft and grind), 2 dozen premium balls and a quality  sweater, all of which has been sent to him.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 11, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Some guy off twitter correctly guessed and won by 0.04%. He's won a vokey wedge (his choice of loft and grind), 2 dozen premium balls and a quality  sweater, all of which has been sent to him.
		
Click to expand...

Can you show us his guess?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 11, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Some guy off twitter correctly guessed and won by 0.04%. He's won a vokey wedge (his choice of loft and grind), 2 dozen premium balls and a quality  sweater, all of which has been sent to him.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PieMan (Jan 11, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Some guy off twitter correctly guessed and won by 0.04%. He's won a vokey wedge (his choice of loft and grind), 2 dozen premium balls and a quality  sweater, all of which has been sent to him.
		
Click to expand...

We need more Vokey wedge competitions on the Forum......... 😉 😂 😂


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Some guy off twitter correctly guessed and won by 0.04%. He's won a vokey wedge (his choice of loft and grind), 2 dozen premium balls and a quality  sweater, all of which has been sent to him.
		
Click to expand...

Can you prove this please as no one will believe you. 

Stugate1 😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 11, 2021)

You naughty boys , that’s enough now 
👍🤭


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Can you prove this please as no one will believe you. 

Stugate1 😉
		
Click to expand...

I believe Stu ........ he always delivers !


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I believe Stu ........ he always delivers !
		
Click to expand...

Our very own Postman


----------



## PieMan (Jan 11, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Some guy off twitter correctly guessed and won by 0.04%. He's won a vokey wedge (his choice of loft and grind), 2 dozen premium balls and a quality  sweater, all of which has been sent to him.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me it was LiverpoolPhil who won it........and you got Fish to deliver it! 🙏🙏😉😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 11, 2021)

jobr1850 said:



			I had 0.03% Stu has sent me nothing. beginning to think it was a con.
		
Click to expand...

Not according to my list🤷‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 11, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Please tell me it was LiverpoolPhil who won it........and you got Fish to deliver it! 🙏🙏😉😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Someone will need to find a new taxi driver 😁


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 11, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Excellent news.

Now who is up for another trip back to Kintyre and Islay 🙋
		
Click to expand...

☝️☝️☝️☝️ 🙏🏌️‍♂️☀️🥃 No emoji for craic


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 11, 2021)

PieMan said:



			We need more Vokey wedge competitions on the Forum......... 😉 😂 😂
		
Click to expand...

Only if they come with instruction Manual’s & free lessons 😂


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm interested, but might be dismembered if I do this without Mrs Wedge. She's a big whisky fan, and the thought of me going to Islay without her will kill her and ultimately may be my demise. Unfortunately, I know she won't join in with a GM trip, may have to do something similar, on a separate trip, but pencil me in for now.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I'm interested, but might be dismembered if I do this without Mrs Wedge. She's a big whisky fan, and the thought of me going to Islay without her will kill her and ultimately may be my demise. Unfortunately, I know she won't join in with a GM trip, may have to do something similar, on a separate trip, but pencil me in for now.
		
Click to expand...

I also promised the wife and kids a trip up there with me next time so I’m in a similar boat.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2021)

sounds like we just need enough wives and kids to go for them to entertain each other whilst we all play golf


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 18, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			sounds like we just need enough wives and kids to go for them to entertain each other whilst we all play golf
		
Click to expand...

Not quite that clear cut  Mrs Wedge is a golfer too, she just doesn't like playing strange men, or folks she doesn't know.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 18, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I'm interested, but might be dismembered if I do this without Mrs Wedge. She's a big whisky fan, and the thought of me going to Islay without her will kill her and ultimately may be my demise. Unfortunately, I know she won't join in with a GM trip, may have to do something similar, on a separate trip, but pencil me in for now.
		
Click to expand...

In that case probs best you enter one of their Opens. 3 rounds at a very good price, though gotta be quick to get in them.


----------



## bernix (Jan 18, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not quite that clear cut  Mrs Wedge is a golfer too, she just doesn't like playing strange men, or folks she doesn't know.
		
Click to expand...

i think i can persuade mrs. bernix to join the trip. glyn sure can assemble a ladies' flight


----------



## chellie (Jan 18, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not quite that clear cut  Mrs Wedge is a golfer too, she just doesn't like playing strange men, or folks she doesn't know.
		
Click to expand...

Try as I might I've always been out in a group with HID Then two more unlucky people have had to join us.
Seriously though I've always been fine and it's never been an issue. Not been out with anyone who was awful on any of the meets we've done.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 18, 2021)

chellie said:



			Try as I might I've always been out in a group with HID Then two more unlucky people have had to join us.
Seriously though I've always been fine and it's never been an issue. Not been out with anyone who was awful on any of the meets we've done.
		
Click to expand...

She's fine if someone joins us when we play,  but she's nervous meeting new people and doesn't do social so wouldn't sign up for it.


----------



## chellie (Jan 18, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			She's fine if someone joins us when we play,  but she's nervous meeting new people and doesn't do social so wouldn't sign up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, what a shame.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			She's fine if someone joins us when we play,  but she's nervous meeting new people and doesn't do social so wouldn't sign up for it.
		
Click to expand...

That's unfortunate.  Most of us are house trained and I'm sure Glyn could avoid putting you with the ones who aren't...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			That's unfortunate.  Most of us are house trained and I'm sure Glyn could avoid putting you with the ones who aren't... 

Click to expand...

its ok Fishy won’t be going 😂😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 18, 2021)

chellie said:



			Ah, what a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Why not arrange a game in your area with a couple of travelling forummites before you go. To introduce the concept 👍


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not quite that clear cut  Mrs Wedge is a golfer too, she just doesn't like playing strange men, or folks she doesn't know.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of others the same on here, surely they could all be paired up together 😂


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 18, 2021)

chellie said:



			Try as I might I've always been out in a group with HID Then two more unlucky people have had to join us.
Seriously though I've always been fine and it's never been an issue. Not been out with anyone who was awful on any of the meets we've done.
		
Click to expand...

Despite or in spite of Murcar? 😂


----------



## chellie (Jan 18, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Despite or in spite of Murcar? 😂
		
Click to expand...

 That was a round of golf to remember. Still laugh about me finding the gorse bush. The one I was told I'd never reach


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			its ok Fishy won’t be going 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

by sheer coincidence, mostly played with him at H4H


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			by sheer coincidence, mostly played with him at H4H 

Click to expand...

Unlucky you 🤣🤣🤣

Morning Fishy 😁


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 19, 2021)

I didnt ever get the pleasure of playing with Fish


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I didnt ever get the pleasure of playing with Fish
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you, I'm still scarred 🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I didnt ever get the pleasure of playing with Fish
		
Click to expand...

you didn't get the witness the famous "baby draw"


----------



## IanM (Jan 19, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I'm interested, but might be dismembered if I do this without Mrs Wedge. She's a big whisky fan, and the thought of me going to Islay without her will kill her and ultimately may be my demise. Unfortunately, I know she won't join in with a GM trip, may have to do something similar, on a separate trip, but pencil me in for now.
		
Click to expand...


My wife was the same.  But I got her to do the Silloth/Tuenberry trip...and she enjoyed it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

Discussion reminds me that I must get on to my brother and sort out using his house on Islay - he's a member of Machrie.  Must ask him if he prefers Machrie to Murcar - he lives just outside Aberdeen and was a member of Murcar for a number of years (these days a member of a neat little 9-holer - Dunecht House)


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2021)

IanM said:



			My wife was the same.  But I got her to do the Silloth/Tuenberry trip...and she enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

I think I played with you both on the Ailsa, the starter sent you off without us and we had to catch you up.


----------



## IanM (Jan 19, 2021)

Crikey, I can't remember anyone being late on the Ailsa, but that might be the frost bite!!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			you didn't get the witness the famous "baby draw"
		
Click to expand...

You really weren't missing much. You've seen my pitching woods, much more impressive


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2021)

IanM said:



			Crikey, I can't remember anyone being late on the Ailsa, but that might be the frost bite!!  

Click to expand...

Maybe wrong, we played with a male/ female pairing but can't remember who

Edit: was curious so just went back through the old Turnberry thread and found the tee times, I was wrong


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			You really weren't missing much. You've seen my pitching woods, much more impressive 

Click to expand...

it was a sight to behold mate, once i stopped laughing at the thought of a 50 degree wood


----------



## ADB (Jan 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*Discussion reminds me that I must get on to my brothel* and sort out using his house on Islay - he's a member of Machrie.  Must ask him if he prefers Machrie to Murcar - he lives just outside Aberdeen and was a member of Murcar for a number of years (these days a member of a neat little 9-holer - Dunecht House)
		
Click to expand...

Now this is news!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 19, 2021)

Mega chortle 😂


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2021)

ADB said:



			Now this is news!
		
Click to expand...

hes suddenly got lots more friends


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

ADB said:



			Now this is news!
		
Click to expand...

hahahahah....some typo I made there 

Of course a terrible stain on Islay...an island of virtuous lassies (my sister-in-law being one); as well as lots of whisky...and never the twain shall meet.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			it was a sight to behold mate, once i stopped laughing at the thought of a 50 degree wood
		
Click to expand...

40 and 45


----------



## Captainron (Jan 21, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			40 and 45 

Click to expand...

Striped the 45 degree.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 21, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Skied the 45 degree.....

Click to expand...

That’s better 😉


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 21, 2021)

TBF  he did both


----------



## Captainron (Jan 21, 2021)

It went 150 yards up and 150 yards forward. Weird


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			you didn't get the witness the famous "baby draw"
		
Click to expand...

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0bkQV7gGM9G5ZL-L4ZR_a65fg 😂👈


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



https://share.icloud.com/photos/0bkQV7gGM9G5ZL-L4ZR_a65fg 😂👈
		
Click to expand...

looks like the opening hole at Coventry 👍


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Discussion reminds me that I must get on to my brother and sort out using his house on Islay - he's a member of Machrie.  Must ask him if he prefers Machrie to Murcar - he lives just outside Aberdeen and was a member of Murcar for a number of years (these days a member of a neat little 9-holer - Dunecht House)
		
Click to expand...

If he needs any work doing in the summer I’m happy to look after the house for him 😂


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			looks like the opening hole at Coventry 👍
		
Click to expand...

The inaugural Rick Garg Memorial in 2015. He’d just given a minute long speech on how to play the 1st, then hit it down the 18th! 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



https://share.icloud.com/photos/0bkQV7gGM9G5ZL-L4ZR_a65fg 😂👈
		
Click to expand...

Typical fishy, he couldn't half talk a good game. I miss his blow by blow accounts of his B team matchplay shots 🤣🤣🤣🤣

I reckon GM should reinstate him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			The inaugural Rick Garg Memorial in 2015. He’d just given a minute long speech on how to play the 1st, then hit it down the 18th! 😂
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣 Rick would've been in stitches.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Typical fishy, he couldn't half talk. a good game.🤣🤣🤣🤣

I reckon GM should reinstate him.
		
Click to expand...

I've fixed that for you!!  I'm well aware why the error occurred


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 7, 2021)

We have our annual trip arranged to the 'hanish for June - rebooked from June 2020
It probably won't go ahead..but a mate sent me this link - its a great hole-by-hole overview of the course and lots of others
Thought it may be useful for some on here
https://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/scotland/machrihanish1/


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374726772332322830 What’re we playing off then lads?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2021)

Can’t believe that this was a year ago already
Best golf trip ever
1 year tomorrow since my infamous “Atlantic Shot” 😂😂😎

See post 588 🤭🙄


----------



## Cake (Oct 3, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Best golf trip ever
		
Click to expand...

This is disappointing… I assumed all of Glyn’s trips must be as good as that one


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2021)

This one was beyond special 👍


----------



## The Lion (Oct 3, 2021)

Perhaps it could be repeated next year? I was checking out opens down that way the other day, and ended up registering or the Machrie open (Islay Open) next May. I think it's now full, but we could certainly organise another Southern Scotland trip if people are interested? I'm always keen on Scotland, even if I am a newbie here!


----------

